# Bolívar el traidor que exterminó a los españoles para robar sus propiedades y destruyó el imperio hispanoamericano en beneficio de los ingleses .



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Con el cuento de la independencia, es la forma que tienen los enemigos de dividir a un país para debilitarlo y que pueda ser más fácil saquear.

Los mismos que financiaban la división ( destrucción ) del imperio iberoamericano, fueron a la guerra civil en Estados Unidos para impedir la división.

Napoleón al tiempo que colocaba a su hermano como Rey de España para saquear el país desde el puesto de mando, financiaba la " independencia " de los países sudamericanos y provocaba las guerras de independencia.

Sigue sucediendo lo mismo. Pedro Sánchez no es hermano de Napoleón, pero como si lo fuese.

Juan Carlos ni siquiera es español . No creo que haya aprendido a hablar correctamente este idioma más allá de leer los discursos que le escribían.


Como estamos comprobando actualmente en Perú y tantas otras veces a lo largo de la historia, son hijos de puta psicópatas traidores como los llamados independentistas catalanes y vascos, que no son más que sicarios de potencias enemigas, los que provocan guerras civiles arengando a la borregada. 

Son el equivalente a Simón Bolívar que arengando a la población con " independencia y libertad " provocó la destrucción del mayor imperio que conoció la humanidad y la primera potencia mundial durante siglos. 

Los enemigos de España, Francia e Inglaterra, nunca dejaron de serlo.

Simón Bolívar nació en Caracas el 24 de julio de 1783.
Nació en la aristocracia, Simón Bolívar recibió una excelente educación de sus tutores, principalmente Simón Rodríguez. 

Cuando tenía nueve años Bolívar perdió sus padres y quedó en tutela de su abuelo materno que poco después también murió y Simón quedó a cargo de su tío Carlos Palacios. 

A la edad de quince, su tío lo mandó a España para continuar con su educación. Bolívar viajó hacia España en 1799 con su amigo Esteban Escobar. Llegó a Madrid en junio de ese año y quedándose con su tío Estaban Palacios. En Madrid, Bolívar conoció a María Teresa Rodríguez del Toro con quien contrajo matrimonio en 1802. 

Poco después vuelve a Venezuela, en 1803, año en el que su mujer, María Teresa, murió de fiebre amarilla. Este acontecimiento le afecta tremendamente, tanto que decide que nunca más contraería matrimonio. 

Tras perder a su esposa, Bolívar regresó a Europa con su tutor y amigo, Simón Rodríguez, en 1804. 
*
Mientras presenció al nombramiento de Napoleón Bonaparte como Emperador Francés y después asistió en Milán a la coronación de Napoleón como Rey de Italia. 

Después, viajó a París, donde se inició en la masonería afiliándose a una logia.* Dos años después vuelve a América, haciendo una escala de dos meses en los Estados Unidos. Tras esto, vuelve a Venezuela. 

En 1808 Napoleón instaló a su hermano, José, como Rey de España.
Esto inició una gran revolución popular en España conocida como la Guerra Peninsular.

Ese mismo año, la junta de Caracas declaró su independencia de España. 

Bolívar el 3 de junio de 1811, dio su discurso en favor de la independencia americana a la Sociedad Patriótica siendo dos días después declarado como día de la Independencia venezolana. 

​ El 8 de junio Bolívar proclamó la "guerra a muerte" en favor de la libertad.
Bolívar tomó Caracas el 6 de agosto y poco después proclamó la segunda república venezolana. 

Bolívar viajó a Haití y solicitó a su presidente, Alejandro Sabes Petión, apoyo para ayudar a la causa hispanoamericana. En 1817, con ayuda de Haití, Bolívar regreso al continente para continuar luchando. ( previamente en febrero de 1802, Pétion volvió a Saint-Domingue con Rigaud y una armada de 12 000 franceses a las órdenes de Charles-Victor-Emmanuel Leclerc, cuñado de Napoleón Bonaparte. )

* Durante los años siguientes la oposición española fue eliminada. Después de la victoria de Antonio José de Sucre sobre las fuerzas españolas en la Batalla de Pichincha el 23 de mayo de 1822 el norte de Sudamérica fue liberada. 
Con esa gran victoria Bolívar preparó para marchar con su ejército para cruzar los Andes y liberar Perú.

El 26 de julio de 1822 Bolívar tuvo una conferencia con José de San Martín en Guayaquil para discutir la estrategia para la liberación de Perú. Nunca se ha sabido lo que ocurrió en esa reunión secreta los dos personajes latinoamericanos, pero San Martín volvió a Argentina mientras Bolívar preparó para la lucha contra el último bastión español en Sudamérica. 

En 1823 Bolívar tomó comando de la invasión de Perú y en septiembre llegó en Lima con Sucre para planear el ataque. Posteriormente obtuvo una gran victoria frente a Canterac en Junín, el 6 de agosto de 1824. 

La victoria definitiva se producirá en Ayacucho, el 9 de diciembre de 1824, cuando las tropas del virrey La Serna sean derrotadas. 
Con ello, la etapa militar independentista queda concluida, y Bolívar puede renunciar a sus poderes militares ante el Congreso del Perú, el 10 de febrero de 1825. Posteriormente partió hacia el Alto Perú, proclamando la "República de Bolívar", hoy llamada Bolivia.

El 6 de agosto de 1825 Sucre creó el Congreso del Alto Perú cual creó la República de Bolivia en honor de Bolívar. *








La espada de Simón Bolívar







www.aceros-de-hispania.com




.












Qué papel jugó el emperador Napoleón Bonaparte en la Independencia de México


Aunque muchos lo desconocen, Napoleón Bonaparte fue un personaje fundamental en el inicio de la Guerra de Independencia de México




www.infobae.com













El día que Napoleón nombró Rey de España a su hermano José


Por negociaciones de su hermano, José Bonaparte fue designado oficialmente Rey el 6 de junio de 1808.




www.clarin.com
















Ante todo que los hijos de puta de extrema izquierda que se cagan y queman nuestra bandera, en la que escupen cada vez que tienen ocasión, se rasguen las vestiduras por la primera acción heroica que ha hecho Felipe desde que ha asumido el cargo, les delata una vez más como sicarios de los enemigos de España y que en la única institución en la que deberían estar , es en la cárcel.


El cargo de Felipe, de contenido simbólico y que hasta ahora nunca ha representado ni ha defendido con vehemencia lo que representa su figura. , ya iba siendo hora que hiciese algo que justificase el sueldo que cobra.

Me ha sorprendido su valor, que reconozco que nunca lo hubiese imaginado. Ese hombre que se pone el pin de la agenda 2030, o la hoz y el martillo o lo que haga falta, con tal de ser una simple decoración como un árbol de Navidad pero que en la práctica no sirve para nada.

Menos mal que tuvo ese valor de quedarse sentado que de haberse levantado a aplaudir como el resto de anormales , unido a su parentesco con la familia real inglesa , lo haría sospechoso.









El telegrama de los Reyes: “Querida tía Lilibet”


El cálido pésame de Felipe VI es una buena muestra de la unión entre ambas instituciones con doble parentesco




www.larazon.es












la financiación de la sublevación de los virreinatos salía de *los bolsillos de los ingleses *puesto que tenían fuertes intereses en la zona, y es más, hay una famosa declaración en la que Bolívar (qué bochorno) pretende *ceder a Inglaterra Nicaragua y Panamá *a cambio de 30.000 fusiles y una veintena de fragatas de última generación, para más tarde pasar a mayores y entregar la entera nación venezolana a los británicos a cambio de la “augusta” protección del soberano inglés.


Tras la artera invasión napoleónica de nuestro país declararía la guerra a muerte (literalmente) a los realistas –ejército español o afines– y a aquellos que pudieran mostrar *alguna querencia o simpatía por los peninsulares*. Las masacres cometidas por sus tropas con los destacamentos que él llamaba invasores cuando en realidad encuadraban batallones mixtos junto con los criollos fueron antológicas y huelga decir que los detalles no son fáciles de describir; pero basta con recordar que* no hacia prisioneros* en su avance pues tenía la clara consigna de liquidar a todos aquellos que se rendían.


En agosto de 1813, tras la batalla del Tinaquillo, en las cercanías de la ciudad de Valencia, al norte del país, causó* una masacre de una mortandad no cuantificable* por lo terrorífico de los números. *Mató a cientos de europeos comerciantes y burgueses instalados allá como hombres de negocios o especialistas en la prospección de minas. Cuatro meses después, derrota al mermado ejército español en Acarigua, dando muerte a machete a más de 600 soldados ya rendidos.* El golpe de gracia les era aplicado de forma bárbara a los desgraciados que caían en sus manos a través del expeditivo método de aplastarles la cabeza con enormes piedras “esparramando” la materia gris y su soporte biológico de mala manera.


No contento con ello y por si fuera poco, pese a las suplicas del arzobispo de Caracas, acabaría *consumando la carnicería* al acceder al antiguo hospital de Caracas y en vivo y en directo remató a los enfermos que yacían en la cama. Era un valiente de andar por casa…


El asesinato de prisioneros tras la matanza de Boyacá (en lo que hoy es frontera entre Colombia y Venezuela y que antes configuraba la mayor parte del virreinato de Nueva Granada) y la posterior matanza de los náufragos de una fragata española que acudía en socorro de los realistas en la Isla de Margarita trascendieron al plano internacional siendo* noticia en periódicos ingleses y franceses*, países en los que todavía se guardaban las formas.


Una *anécdota macabra* la define el hecho continuo de que los soldados del ejército sublevado contra los españoles antes de fusilar a los prisioneros solían coger por sistema unas cogorzas de aquí te espero para a continuación *rifarse a los prisioneros* que les tocaba en suerte matar y hacerse con sus escasos haberes personales.




Figura* mesiánica y casi religiosa* para el pueblo venezolano y colombiano, con connotaciones de exageración litúrgica y de mito rodeado de una aureola de hechos heroicos sobrecargados, a día de hoy, la mayor parte del público español y sudamericano ignora la *cara despótica* de su libertador y ciertos hechos de armas que han sido oportunamente borrados de su impecable biografía.


* Huérfano de padres a temprana edad, en 1803 se le muere su mujer de fiebres palúdicas, cambiando este luctuoso hecho su personalidad de manera radical. 









Simón Bolívar, el falso mito del héroe y libertador


El "libertador" tuvo sus luces y sombras, pero su sustancia política caló en un pueblo al que consiguió estremecer y apasionar hasta convencerlo de que necesitaban un nuevo amo




www.elconfidencial.com




.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Lo que estamos viendo en Ucrania es la pretensión de arrebatar un territorio al imperio ruso para someterlo al control del imperio angloamericano como ha pasado tantas veces en la historia reciente.

*La intervención británica en la emancipación hispanoaméricana es el conjunto de medidas de ayuda militar, políticas y diplomáticas que parten desde el Reino Unido y sus colonias, a favor de los insurgentes o revolucionarios, contra los dominios españoles en América.


Intervención británica en la independencia hispanoamericana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org

Ha sido el acto más valeroso que ha hecho Felipito desde que tomó posesión del cargo .


Me ha sorprendido y emocionado su capacidad de resistir la presión de todos los anormales que tenía a su alrededor, todos ellos " izquierdistas " sicarios de las grandes corporaciones supranacionales que buscan saquear esos países.

*Bolívar fue un traidor* que provocó la desintegración del mayor imperio que existió en la humanidad en beneficio del imperio angloamericano , por lo tanto sicario contratado para ese fin como todo el mundo debería saber. Lo mismo que los políticos españoles en la misma época , la mayoría a sueldo de los enemigos. Algo que se está repitiendo en la actualidad en el gobierno de España compuestos por secesionistas y enemigos de la patria.

*LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE IBEROAMÉRICA*, se convirtieron en un picadillo de territorios del tercer mundo enfrentados entre sí y que ya no eran amenaza para nadie sino para sí mismos. Nada hay más fácil que arengar a la población con estímulos ancestrales como si fuese la final de un campeonato de fútbol. La diferencia es que ( como sucede en Ucrania ) obligan a la carne de cañón a dar su vida y en el fútbol sólo se va a gritar.

Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los españoles abducidos , habría 700 países enemigos y unos 100 grupos terroristas como ETA.

*LA DESINTEGRACIÓN DE HISPANOAMÉRICA lo equivalente a las guerras del OPIO EN CHINA , o la desintegración del imperio OTOMANO .*

China sigue existiendo actualmente, por la mediación de un diplomático europeo que trabajaba para el gobierno Chino y que consiguió que no destruyesen el imperio a cambio de ingentes cantidades de plata que arruinó a los chinos hasta la actualidad .








*Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida*
Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista
www.lavozdegalicia.es
el artículo tiene un vídeo interesante :







*Qué pasó en el “Siglo de humillación” que sufrió China y que sigue marcando hoy sus relaciones con el mundo - BBC News Mundo*
El país asiático pasó de ser una potencia mundial a ser sometido por naciones extranjeras entre 1839 y 1949, una época clave para entender su actual pugna con Occidente.
www.bbc.com

*El 2 de febrero de 1825 la protección que Su Majestad Británica dio a los movimientos independentistas comienza a dar sus frutos.*


Ese día, tan sólo cuatro días después de ser designado, el representante de las Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata firma con el Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda el llamado Tratado de Amistad, Comercio y Navegación.

*Dicho tratado, en su artículo 2º, contempla que los súbditos británicos podrán arribar con sus buques y cargas para ejercer el comercio a cualquier puerto, paraje o río argentino, con exclusión de cualquier otra bandera.

Un mes después, el mismo tratado es firmado por los representates del Perú. En abril hace lo propio Colombia. Y en noviembre, México.*


En el caso peruano, el tratado venía a confirmar *la famosa Autorización de "el Libertador" José de San Martín a los comerciantes británicos* para vender sus mercaderías importadas en el Perú, copiado (según ha demostrado Julio C. González) del Edicto del invasor Beresford en Buenos Aires en 1806.

San Martín se endeuda con Gran Bretaña por dos millones de libras esterlinas de la época y desde la fecha han seguido sometidos a la deuda externa porque es el verdadero colonialismo actual.


Por su parte, "el Libertador" Simón Bolívar propicia un congreso el 1 de Junio de 1826 en el que Gran Bretaña es incorporada como si fuese un estado americano y ofrecen protección militar ante cualquier reivindicación por parte de España a cambio de beneficios comerciales monopolísticos en todos los países.

En una carta enviada desde el campamento de Buijó al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la República de Colombia de julio de 1829, _"_el Libertador_" _recomienda que _"_la América se ponga bajo la custodia o salvaguardia, mediación o influencia de uno o más Estados poderosos_"_, indicando específicamente a Inglaterra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Si los enemigos de España, terroristas y secesionistas creen que lo hizo mal...

entonces lo hizo bien !

viva el rey !


----------



## tovarovsky (9 Ago 2022)

Teneis ahí en Biscaya un poblacho dedicado de nombre BOLIVAR...


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

creo que a Felipe su audaz acción le ha traído buenos réditos para España que es lo que importa.

Le ha compensado hacer el viaje y haber sabido darle la vuelta a la provocación y humillación a la que pretendían someterle.

La espada del genocida, la sacaron únicamente porque estaba él allí para hacer creer a la borregada que el comunismo es más poderoso que los reyes.

Un añadido al relato de lo malos que eran los españoles que saquearon esas tierras y tal y cual ( esos españoles antepasados de los subnormales que reniegan de sus genes , porque mis antepasados no se movieron de España )


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Ago 2022)

200 años independientes de la metrópoli, solo para ser tiranizados por dictadorzuelos locales. Y la culpa es de España. 
Los ingleses fueron más inteligentes exterminando al 99 % de los indios. Ahora los WASP úseños no reniegan de Inglaterra, e incluso les han salvado 2 veces el culo en sendas guerras mundiales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Murió de tuberculosis a los 47 años.
Una pena que no muriese desmembrado por 4 caballos .















El gran castigo del Imperio español al «mayor traidor» independentista americano


Después de ser capturado, Diego Cristóbal Túpac Amaru fue atenazado y ahorcado hasta la muerte el julio de 1783. A continuación, su cadáver fue desmembrado y sus restos repartidos por toda la región



www.abc.es






Debido al profundo debilitamiento de la estructura política de la Gran Colombia, Simón Bolívar emprendió una serie de medidas contundentes para salvaguardar la integridad de esta. Declarándose él mismo como dictador el último día de febrero de 1828, consiguió las herramientas políticas para modificar la constitución de la confederación con el objetivo de apaciguar las diferentes revueltas generadas por la debilidad política en la que se encontraban muchas regiones de la recién creada República de Colombia.

Tales eventos reforzaron entre los oponentes de Bolívar la convicción de que debía ser neutralizado a toda costa, teniendo incluso en numerosas oportunidades intentos de poner fin a su vida, como lo fue la conspiración en el Teatro de Variedades en Lima, Perú, el 28 de julio de 1826, o lo ocurrido el 25 de septiembre de 1828 en la Noche Septembrina, donde un grupo de hombres armados irrumpieron en el Palacio Presidencial de San Carlos en Santa Fe de Bogotá con el fin de asesinar a Bolívar, logrando éste salvar su vida al ser alertado por Manuela Sáenz y escapar por una ventana pasando la noche bajo un puente en las cercanías. También tiene una especial relevancia la insurrección liderada por el general José María Córdova en 1829, quien luego de dos horas de batalla fue derrotado y al final abatido por el coronel Rupert Hand, en una operación realizada por cerca de ochocientos hombres de la Legión Británica en el Batallón Rifles, al mando del general colombiano nacido en Irlanda, Daniel Florencio O'Leary, por mandato del Consejo de Gobierno ante lo considerado por la ley colombiana un acto de altísima traición.

Con el paso de los acontecimientos se vio como muchos de los representantes políticos y militares de más alta jerarquía en las Guerras de Independencia del norte, de América del Sur fueron girando su espalda a los ideales iniciales, lo cual terminó en diversas confrontaciones y ejecuciones entre quienes antaño eran miembros de un mismo bando, como lo fue el asesinato del Gran Mariscal de Ayacucho, Antonio José de Sucre, en un complot llevado a cabo en las montañas de Berruecos al suroeste de la confederación, a su vez el departamento de Venezuela negó la entrada de Simón Bolívar a sus tierras y rompió relaciones con el departamento de Cundinamarca, mientras Bolívar se encontrara en su territorio. Esto desembocó en la decisión de Simón Bolívar de renunciar a la presidencia el 27 de abril de 1830, exiliarse y dejar a la Gran Colombia en manos del gobierno de turno.

Emprendiendo un penoso viaje por el río Magdalena con el fin de llegar a Cartagena de Indias y de allí partir con rumbo al exilio en Europa, dan inicio los últimos episodios de la vida de Simón Bolívar.











Muerte de Simón Bolívar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Navidad Negra: El lado 'genocida' de Simón Bolívar


En el marco del aniversario del 'Libertador', en Colombia.com recordamos un hecho oscuro de su historia.




www.colombia.com






Para los indígenas de Pasto, la llegada de ideas revolucionarias a su ciudad se veía como un atropello para la tierra: símbolo cultural y místico de ellos. Aunque no eran totalmente felices con la monarquía española,* esta sí les permitía tener una identidad única con su territorio*, a cambio de unos pactos económicos entre ambas partes; condición que no era para nada despreciable entre los nativos.



> “Nariño era como una segunda España donde chapetones y criollos vivían en armonía. No existían siervos ni vasallos. Sólo una feliz convivencia”, explicó el médico y escritor Fabio Arévalo Rosero, en conversación con Portafolio.



Asimismo, la actual capital del departamento de Nariño era uno de los puntos más apetecidos a conquistar por la importancia comercial que representaba al Sur del país. Al convertirse en la puerta de Colombia con Perú y Ecuador,* Pasto contaba con una de las economías más sustentables*, no solo de la región baja de Colombia, sino de todo el país.

En consecuencia, al representar Bolívar una amenaza tanto para aborígenes como españoles, ambos decidieron unirse en la lucha contra el Ejército libertador.

*Masacre en Pasto*
Ante esta realidad, la historia dicta que Bolívar decidió actuar con mano dura frente al freno impuesto por indígenas y españoles en Pasto. De acuerdo con los relatos, Bolívar fue líder en una de las masacres más grandes de la historia colombiana conocida como la *‘Navidad Negra’.*


Aquí un fragmento del escritor nariñense, Julio Cepeda Sarasty, en relación con este hecho no tan conocido en el país:



> “El 23 y 24 de diciembre de 1822, después de rudo combate en el barrio Santiago de Pasto, en horrible matanza que siguió, soldados, hombres, mujeres, niños y ancianos fueron sacrificados y el ejército “libertador” inició un saqueo por tres días, asesinatos de indefensos, robos y otros desmanes.
> El cruel Libertador, el que manchó de muerte las calles, el que nos liberó de la corona pero que nos manchó de miseria, dolor y llanto. La historia de esta patria en construcción nos cuenta que el Libertador asesinó y sacrificó a nuestro pueblo en nombre de la libertad y de la independencia; pero no olvidemos que dejó las huellas de su espada en nuestras gentes, que sometió y humilló nuestros ancestros, que pisoteó nuestro pueblo y que fue el autor de una macabra obra perenne en la memoria de nuestro pueblo”.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

*«Que los españoles dediquen estatuas a un genocida de su pueblo, artífice de un antecedente claro del holocausto judío , me deja verdaderamente sorprendido. Creo que es el único país en el mundo que puede homenajear así a sus enemigos»*










Un libro denuncia el genocidio silenciado que Simón Bolívar aplicó a los españoles en América


El libro «El terror bolivariano», de Pablo Victoria, presenta a un libertador muy alejado del mito



www.abc.es






Una cosa es matar al enemigo en combate y otra, muy distinta, ejecutar a un millar de soldados enfermos a machetazos tras mantenerlos cautivos durante un año. A principios de 1814, tropas del bando de los llamados libertadores se afanaron en ejecutar a españoles cautivos en *las mazmorras de Caracas *. Dado que la pólvora era escasa y cara, también se emplearon sables y picas para asesinarlos, sin importar que estuvieran heridos e inmóviles. Este tipo de matanza desplegada en las Guerras de Emancipación no fue un hecho aislado, sino parte de una estrategia establecida para la eliminación total de «la malvada raza de los españoles», como denuncia el catedrático y escritor Pablo Victoria en su libro *«El terror bolivariano» *(La Esfera de los Libros).

El hombre que ideó aquel plan se llamaba Simón José Antonio de la Santísima Trinidad *Bolívar, un descendiente de españoles que admiraba a Napoleón *y que, hasta el estallido de la guerra, no había dado señales de albergar tanto odio contra la madre patria. Hoy se puede contemplar su estatua en plazas de muchas ciudades españolas, entre ellas en el Parque del Oeste de Madrid.





Nada que ver con el manojo de virtudes con las que Netflix ha plasmado al libertador en su reciente serie *«Bolívar: una lucha admirable» *. «No la quiero ni ver. Todo lo que dicen allí es completamente falso y no es casualidad que el mundo anglosajón produzca una ideologización del héroe así. Los británicos siempre ambicionaron tener un pie en el continente y, además, quisieron vengarse de España por colaborar en la independencia de EE.UU. Bolivar sirvió a sus propósitos», sostiene este colombiano de cuna.

De aquellos polvos estos lodos. Como recuerda en su libro Pablo Victoria, los viajeros europeos y estadounidenses que recorrieron la América española antes de la rebelión elogiaron las ciudades de Lima y México como las de mayor esplendor del mundo por su nivel de desarrollo. Todo aquello se vino abajo con las nuevas repúblicas o -como lamentó el propio Bolívar- «tres siglos de progreso han desaparecido». «Lo que hoy sucede en Venezuela, sus expropiaciones, sus caciques y su miseria, tiene su antecedente en esa catástrofe que originó Bolívar. A la vista de la ruina, en sus últimos días el libertador se arrepintió de sus hechos y reconoció que “era mejor con los españoles”», recuerda el autor del éxito editorial «El día que España derrotó a Inglaterra», que narra a su manera la defensa de Cartagena de Indias por Blas de Lezo.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (9 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Teneis ahí en Biscaya un poblacho dedicado de nombre BOLIVAR...



Trabajé hace años con un pavo que se apellidaba Arana Bolívar - español -.

Menos mal que tenía la EGB malamente y no sabía de las connotaciones de sus apellidos.


----------



## Falcatón (9 Ago 2022)

Poz sí.


----------



## nate (9 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la financiación de la sublevación de los virreinatos salía de *los bolsillos de los ingleses *puesto que tenían fuertes intereses en la zona, y es más, hay una famosa declaración en la que Bolívar (qué bochorno) pretende *ceder a Inglaterra Nicaragua y Panamá *a cambio de 30.000 fusiles y una veintena de fragatas de última generación, para más tarde pasar a mayores y entregar la entera nación venezolana a los británicos a cambio de la “augusta” protección del soberano inglés.
> 
> 
> Tras la artera invasión napoleónica de nuestro país declararía la guerra a muerte (literalmente) a los realistas –ejército español o afines– y a aquellos que pudieran mostrar *alguna querencia o simpatía por los peninsulares*. Las masacres cometidas por sus tropas con los destacamentos que él llamaba invasores cuando en realidad encuadraban batallones mixtos junto con los criollos fueron antológicas y huelga decir que los detalles no son fáciles de describir; pero basta con recordar que* no hacia prisioneros* en su avance pues tenía la clara consigna de liquidar a todos aquellos que se rendían.
> ...



Maldito hijo de puta satánico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

nate dijo:


> Maldito hijo de puta satánico.



No es infrecuente que verdaderos psicópatas acaben iniciando guerras devastadoras y matando a millones de personas. 
De hecho necesariamente tienen que ser psicópatas que no tiene la menor empatía por el dolor ajeno . 
El traidor convirtió a la primera potencia mundial en este estercolero del tercer mundo en el que se convirtió después. 

Si España realmente saquease las colonias, habría tenido fondos para enfrentarse con sus enemigos que siempre envidiaron la supremacía mundial española. 

Los anglos siempre fueron muy inteligentes en sus acciones militares . Su pretendida ayuda a España contra Napoleón realmente fue la ocasión para acabar de destruirnos . De la misma forma que está pasando ahora, los políticos de la época eran sicarios de los enemigos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Este es el monumento a Bolívar en París, su ciudad favorita, donde malgastó tiempo y fortuna en bailes y vida social. Pese a lo que puedan decir las reseñas oficiales, sus estudios, trabajos o preocupación patriótica fueron nulos. Se trataba de disfrutar de la vida, presentándose como aristócrata español, mientras sus esclavos, en sus minas, trabajaban y se afanaban, bajo el látigo de los capataces.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

*Racista, cruel y genocida*
Como tantos criollos, Bolívar sentía el mayor desprecio por negros o mulatos y el origen de la sublevación americana debe buscarse, dicen los sabios, en el hecho de que la Corona Española empezara a dar y vender cargos a los _morenos_. De hecho, cuando Fernando VII inicia la represión en América, enfrentó a negros contra criollos y las columnas de Boves se componían esencialmente de negros y mulatos, lo que en el Caribe llaman despectivamente _la negrada_.
Ese Bolívar del Parque del Oeste, a cuyos pies juegan niños inocentes, es el mismo Bolívar que mandó decapitar a los españoles prisioneros, el mismo Bolívar que decretó la Guerra a Muerte, es decir, el exterminio sistemático de todos aquellos españoles que no tomaran las armas contra España, el Bolívar que traicionó a Miranda. Al lado de Bolívar, los revolucionarios franceses de 1793 eran hijas de la caridad. El decreto de Guerra a Muerte, modelo de cinismo sangriento, incluye estas líneas:

_A pesar de nuestros justos resentimientos contra los inicuos españoles, nuestro magnánimo corazón se digna, aún, abrirles por la ultima vez una vía a la conciliación y a la amistad; todavía se les invita a vivir pacíficamente entre nosotros, si detestando sus crímenes, y convirtiéndose de buena fe, cooperan con nosotros a la destrucción del gobierno intruso de España, y al restablecimiento de la República de Venezuela. Todo español que no conspire contra la tiranía en favor de la justa causa, por los medios más activos y eficaces, será tenido por enemigo, y castigado como traidor a la patria y, por consecuencia, será irremisiblemente pasado por las armas._

Lo de pasar por las armas no era ninguna amenaza en vano. Bolívar ordenaba de modo habitual la ejecución de los prisioneros, culpables de ser "españoles o canarios". El antiguo senador colombiano Pablo Victoria le ha dedicado recientemente un libro a dicho asuntillo sin importancia...


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

*Carlos Marx despreciaba a Bolívar*
Uno de los mayores chistes de la Historia es que el actual histrión venezolano quiere hacer una república socialista alimentada a la vez en el pecho de Marx y en el de Bolívar cuando, precisamente, Carlos Marx sentía un desprecio inimaginable por la figura y la persona de Bolívar. La biografía que escribió Marx de Bolívar, publicada en _The New American Cyclopedia_ y traducida por Juan R. Fajardo para marxists.org, es todo un poema y la podéis leer aquí.



MARX (1858): [Simón] Bolívar y Ponte


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Las independencias hispanoamericanas fueron iniciadas por oligarcas traidores a España y a la misma población que "pretendían liberar" La finalidad no era la independencia sino la destrucción del imperio Español para arrebatarle sus colonias. Por eso, una vez "independientes" ,en vez de dejarlas crear un sistema de gobierno propio acorde a su idiosincracia, las dividieron primero en paises y estos en "imaginarias" federaciones a las que nunca dejaron organizarse ya sea invadiendolas o promoviendo el terror y revoluciones armadas. A los niños de Hispanoamérica desde la educación básica se les inculca el desprecio a España


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (9 Ago 2022)

Era un alubio de mierda pagado por otros alubios, que sostenían el imperio británico, para matar tanto nativos americanos como españoles.

Asco de hijo de perra. Y no arrasó más que Genghis Khan, el mayor genocida de la historia, porque no tenía acceso a más gentes que masacrar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ago 2022)

El haberlos dejado vivos a la mayoria de panchitos (lo cual defiendo obviamente), trae la consecuencia actual de ese complejo propio de quienes se saben inferiores por distintas cuestiones como su apariencia fisica, su pobreza y el propio hecho de haber sido conquistados. Ese complejo lo visibilizan en el odio que sienten muchos panchis.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El haberlos dejado vivos a la mayoria de panchitos (lo cual defiendo obviamente), trae la consecuencia actual de ese complejo propio de quienes se saben inferiores por distintas cuestiones como su apariencia fisica, su pobreza y el propio hecho de haber sido conquistados. Ese complejo lo visibilizan en el odio que sienten muchos panchis.



no fueron conquistados la mayoría, fueron conquistadores. Pero eso se guardan mucho de enseñárselo, al igual que en España sólo enseñan supuestas derrotas y feísmo y no los cuatro siglos o más de victorias una tras otra.

Es destacable aún después de 200 años como a nivel popular la hispanofobia se queda en un cliché y no hay tensiones raciales realmente, al revés que en EEUU.


----------



## tocafa (9 Ago 2022)

Increíble lo de los rojos, terroristas y separatistas. En contra de una persona como el Generalísimo que amó a España, quitando sus símbolos y estatuas y sin embargo a favor de un genocida, asesino de españoles como fue Bolívar. 
Como siempre odian España y quieren acabar con ella y con todos los españoles de bien.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Increíble lo de los rojos, terroristas y separatistas. En contra de una persona como el Generalísimo que amó a España, quitando sus símbolos y estatuas y sin embargo a favor de un genocida, asesino de españoles como fue Bolívar.
> Como siempre odian España y quieren acabar con ella y con todos los españoles de bien.



España , igual que los países sudamericanos, al estar ocupados por los enemigos, son estos los que financian a sus sicarios para que ocupen las instituciones como han hecho desde tiempo inmemorial.

que además no se cortan un pelo en demostrarlo.


La mitad del Parlamento español debería estar en la cárcel por traidores


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Era un psicópata, traidor y engreído como hay muchos pululando por todos lados. 

La suerte es que la mayoría se conforma con joder a sus compañeros de oficina o saquear a otras personas y no pasan de meros delincuentes de poca monta. 

Pablo Iglesias es un tipo muy peligroso de esa misma calaña, como lo fue Largo Caballero o Negrín , todos ellos criminales genocidas sin compasión. 

Podemos ver el caso contrario en Trump, que si fuese un psicópata arengaría a las masas y podría haber provocado una guerra civil .
O Rajoy que ante el golpe de Estado prefirió ceder el gobierno legítimamente ganado por mayoría en manos de los enemigos de España a que pasara algo como en Ucrania. 

La Unión Soviética se apoderó de las 510 toneladas de oro del Banco de España en cobro por la ayuda militar prestada al bando republicano en la Guerra Civil (1936-39). Esta ayuda consistió en el envío de soldados, asesores, técnicos, aviones y tanques. De esta forma, la URSS incumplía (al igual que Italia y Alemania) el acuerdo de no intervención en España para evitar la internacionalización del conflicto español. Buena parte de la ayuda soviética llegó al bando republicano a través del puerto de Cartagena.


la Unión Soviética envió a la República Española 648 aviones, 374 tanques, 60 carros blindados, 1.186 piezas de artillería, 20.486 ametralladoras, cerca de 500.000 fusiles y gran cantidad de municiones y pertrechos.



*La entrevista perdida de Largo Caballero: "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"*
El 21 de febrero de 1936, Edward Knoblaugh, corresponsal de la agencia de noticias Associated Press (AP) en España, publicó unas incendiarias declaraciones de Francisco Largo...







El 25 de octubre de 1936, los buques soviéticos Kine, Kursk, Neva y Volgoles zarparon del puerto de Cartagena en dirección a la Unión Soviética. El oro del Banco de España llegó al puerto ucraniano de Odessa el 2 de noviembre.
La Policía Secreta de la URSS se encargó de cargar las reservas de oro en camiones militares. Estos camiones transportaron con una escolta fuertemente armada el oro español hasta Moscú

. El oro español llegó a Moscú el 6 de noviembre de 1936. Los servicios secretos de la Unión Soviética trasladaron el oro al Comisariado del Pueblo para las Finanzas en la capital de la URSS en calidad de depósito.






*Juan Negrín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org



*Francisco Largo Caballero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org

*Anexo:Consejeros soviéticos en la guerra civil española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org



*¿El "mayor atraco de la humanidad" sucedió en el Banco de España? La falsa leyenda del oro de Moscú*
El historiador Ángel Viñas, el mayor experto en la operación orquestada por la República, desmiente las falsedades de un mensaje que se ha viralizado.
www.elespanol.com

*Es el saqueo a Europa para salvar la economía americana como hicieron en la segunda guerra mundial*
¿ los mismos gobernantes europeos que gastan miles y miles de millones de euros en pagar vacunas a las farmacéuticas ( que no son vacunas ) y que se gastó una incalculable cantidad de recursos en alargar la agonía de ancianos decrépitos con múltiples dolencias en las UCIS ... y que pretenden...


----------



## tocafa (9 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A los niños de Hispanoamérica desde la educación básica se les inculca el desprecio a España



En la región catalana y las vascongadas se hace lo mismo y lo hemos permitido.


----------



## juster (9 Ago 2022)

LUCHO CONTRA EL REINO...
NO VEO QUE LE DEBAMOS PLEITESIA !!!!
VIVA FRANCO !!!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Ago 2022)

Bolivar, ese tipo que iba de libertador de naciones para acabar dotándolas, por no haber comprendido una mierda de la profundidad de la constitución norteamericana y por tanto por mal copiarla, de partitocracias presidencialistas que han sido y son los sistemas políticos más infames del mundo solo por debajo de dictaduras estrafalarias y asesinas como la de los saudíes y similares, aunque infinitamente más corruptas que estas. El que sí controlaba y sabía de qué hablaba y qué hacia falta fue Miranda. No es casualidad que sea mucho menos conocido y reverenciado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> En la región catalana y las vascongadas se hace lo mismo y lo hemos permitido.



Es que quienes están financiando los separatismos y la desintegración de España, son los mismos de entonces. 

Se nota que tienen los mismos jefes que los comunistas iberoamericanos , de hecho van a la misma escuela y tienen las mismas arengas. 

Todo lo que está pasando con este simple gesto es la demostración más clara de que España está siendo atacada y sus enemigos están en las instituciones. 

quienes no representan a España es un gobierno lleno de traidores , secesionistas y terroristas.

El partido comunista disfrazado de múltiples eufemismos , tiene solo un puñado de votos de los casi 50 millones de habitantes de esta patria maltratada. No les da derecho a gobernarnos a todos.

Fuera los comunistas del gobierno ya !!!


----------



## murti-bing (9 Ago 2022)

Muchas gracias , @ATARAXIO. 
En un hilo de este estilo descubrí otra de las grandes engañifas : el miserable del Che.

Atentamente, un PCM.


----------



## birdland (9 Ago 2022)

Los progues aplaudiendo a Simón Bolívar es como ver a un maricon con la camiseta de che

es que son absolutamente incultos , y encima no lo saben !!!!


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (9 Ago 2022)

Menuda cabronazo genocida antiespañol traidor .....¿a quién me recuerda?


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> 200 años independientes de la metrópoli, solo para ser tiranizados por dictadorzuelos locales. Y la culpa es de España.
> Los ingleses fueron más inteligentes exterminando al 99 % de los indios. Ahora los WASP úseños no reniegan de Inglaterra, e incluso les han salvado 2 veces el culo en sendas guerras mundiales.



se llama racismo
y es bueno


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Muchas gracias , @ATARAXIO.
> En un hilo de este estilo descubrí otra de las grandes engañifas : el miserable del Che.
> 
> Atentamente, un PCM.



No importan los hechos ! el relato manda ! 

Hemos comprobado con el coronavirus lo fácil que es engañar a las masas y lo obedientes que son millones de personas ( el 100% de la población ) cuando la performance está bien guionizada. 

De hecho no es necesario ejércitos para dominar a todo un país , sólo una buena historia. 

Estamos asistiendo al mayor lavado de cerebro de toda una población a través de la llamada ley de memoria histórica o no sé cuantos eufemismos que no es otra cosa que el adoctrinamiento masivo a una población atrofiada. 

En los colegios catalanes y del país vasco, deberían poner vídeos como estos para que los chavales tuviesen la realidad delante de los ojos no la que le cuentan unos criminales y sicarios de los enemigos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Ago 2022)

Tu sabes que Ceaucescu era comunista no pobre imbécil? 

Y sí a todos los rojos habría que trataros como al rumano y su mujer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Poz sí.












Fue mucho peor: los genocidios de los ingleses contra nuestra leyenda negra


Los españoles cometieron tropelías en la conquista de América, pero en el caso de los ingleses la mortandad podría calificarse de matanza, sin más consideración o interpretación




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

El argentino que defiende a España de la leyenda negra: "Hernán Cortés liberó a los indios"


El profesor Marcelo Gullo Omodeo publica 'Madre patria' (Espasa), una apasionada enmienda a siglos de vituperios contra nuestro país




www.elconfidencial.com





*Imperialismo británico*
Hay que apuntar que esa visión de los pueblos indígenas arrasados por una potencia imperial como España y desposeídos de sus referentes culturales prehispánicos es algo más moderna. Según Marcelo: "Indudablemente, claro que se puede ligar el 'fundamentalismo indigenista', mejor dicho, es un instrumento en manos del imperialismo británico, no hay que creer la falsa hipótesis de que nace a partir de finales del XIX. Consiste en la expansión política, económica y cultural de una gran potencia sobre otros territorios y en ese aspecto es el Imperio español el que se enfrenta al imperialismo británico que no lo puede derrotar en el plano bélico y lo hace en el comercial y cultural fabricando *una gigantesca propaganda para desprestigiar a España*".


Es el Imperio español el que se enfrenta al británico que no lo puede derrotar en el plano bélico y lo hace en el comercial y cultural


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

¿Jugó realmente un papel protagónico el Imperio británico en el conflicto más sangriento de América Latina? - BBC News Mundo


Durante la Guerra de la Triple Alianza murieron alrededor de 400 mil personas, entre ellos más de la mitad de la población paraguaya. 150 años después, aún existen dudas y varias versiones sobre el rol que jugó el entonces Imperio británico en este conflicto.




www.bbc.com






*Esta semana se cumplieron 150 años del conflicto bélico más sangriento de América Latina: la Guerra de la Triple Alianza.*
Hicimos un video para nuestro canal de YouTube que buscaba explicar *cómo fue esa cruel y desigual guerra* que involucró de un lado a la Triple Alianza conformada por Brasil, Argentina y Uruguay y del otro, al pequeño Paraguay.
Y al publicarlo empezamos a recibir algunos mensajes como estos:
_¿*De dónde financiaron la guerra? ¿Por qué frenaron el auge paraguayo? ¿Por qué no mencionas la participación directa de Inglaterra?*_
*Esta guerra fue perpetrada por el Reino Unido para destruir a un emergente Paraguay. Siempre nos han manipulado las potencias extranjeras a su antojo.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Marcelo Gullo: "Los españoles han perdido la noción amigo/enemigo". "Es asombroso que Margaret Thatcher tenga una plaza en Madrid"


Podría usted también aclarar que en aquella Guerra de la Independencia que los británicos nos "ayudaron" a ganar (con 3 batallas que merecieron tal nombre: Salamanca, Vitoria y San Marcial, en las 3 con soldados españoles y solo dos con soldados británicos/portugueses, le dejo adivinar en cuál...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

__





LA FLOTA DE INDIAS : Un monopolio marítimo comercial que España mantuvo durante más de 200 años. Estas rutas cambiaron la historia del mundo


No se pierdan este genial e imprescindible documental que emitieron ayer en la dos . El 27 de noviembre de 2015, frente a la costa de Cartagena de Indias, los colombianos descubrían el galeón español San José, que se hundió al ser atacado en 1708 por la flota británica. Un hecho que sirve de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

El típico saqueo y exterminio que llaman de diferentes formas según la época o el país :

Puede ser " redistribución de la riqueza " a través del " comunismo " 

o lo que ha pasado en Sudáfrica y Zimbabue que es lo mismo : la matanza de quien tiene los recursos para robárselos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

*–¿Le ha sorprendido de qué forma los españoles o una buena parte han creído el relato de que España arrasó América?*

–Me sorprendió desde que llegué a España en 1988 para estudiar. Es el único pueblo que ha creído la historia que sus enemigos han contado sobre él. Es insólito. No se sabe que España no conquistó América, es un error conceptual, España liberó América del imperialismo más atroz, el más salvaje de la historia de la humanidad, el imperialismo azteca, antropófago. Hernán Cortés detuvo el genocidio que los aztecas practicaban.





*Resumen y sinópsis de Madre patria de Marcelo Gullo Omodeo
Desmontando la leyenda negra desde Bartolomé de las Casas hasta el separatismo catalán.*

La leyenda negra que condujo a la subordinación social y cultural de Hispanoamérica y de España durante siglos, y que las ha llevado a no reconocer su enorme y rico legado, ha sido la obra más genial del _marketing _político británico, estadounidense y, curiosamente, soviético. Esta monumental obra rebate, uno por uno, todos los clichés creados durante generaciones y demuestra que nada separa a España de América, ni a América de España, salvo la mentira y la falsificación de la historia, y lo hace desde diferentes perspectivas y valiéndose de múltiples referencias como la literatura o el cine.


*Marcelo Gullo, autor de ‘Madre Patria’: “España no conquistó América; más bien la liberó”*







*Marcelo Gullo, autor de ‘Madre Patria’: “España no conquistó América; más bien la liberó”*
‘Madre Patria’ es uno de los libros con más éxito en ventas en España. Este viernes será presentado a las 20:00 horas en la Sala de la Palabra del Tea...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

El rey y la espada de Bolívar


Los demócratas debemos tomar nota de la osadía de Felipe VI en Bogotá porque significa muchas cosas. No fue, ni mucho menos, un gesto improvisado de soberbia senil como el tristemente famoso “por qué no te callas”




ctxt.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

Felipe VI, héroe del mundo facha


"La polémica es ficticia porque nadie se ha ofendido en Colombia. La izquierda española es más bolivariana que Petro. Una reacción sobreexcitada canicular, como todas las guerras culturales sobre símbolos, nación e identidad que suelen darse en nuestro país..."




www.lasexta.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

Felipe VI, abucheado durante la investidura del nuevo presidente de Colombia


Su presencia ha sido mal recibida por los seguidores de izquierdas antiimperialistas de Petro




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

El PP participó en un homenaje a Simón Bolívar en Madrid hace solo un año


El Partido Popular ha elogiado el gesto del rey de no levantarse ni aplaudir al paso de la espada de Simón Bolívar durante la investidura de Gustavo Petro. En julio del año pasado el partido celebró el 238 aniversario de su nacimiento en un homenaje a su estatua de Madrid




www.eldiario.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

un terrateniente, oligarca y esclavista con ínfulas aristocráticas. Un personaje que contribuyó de modo notable a que indígenas, negros, mestizos y blancos pobres siguieran siendo explotados por la misma burguesía criolla que ya les explotaba en la colonia.



Un general, que firmó el famoso "Decreto de Guerra a Muerte”, cuya lectura aún estremece, incluso conociendo la falta de respeto a la vida de todas las guerras. Un general que durante la "Campaña Admirable”, en cada lugar por donde pasó todos los europeos y canarios casi sin excepción fueron fusilados, fueran militares o no. Un general que ordenó en febrero de 1814, y concluida la campaña, fusilar a 886 prisioneros españoles en Caracas, para luego añadir al fusilamiento al menos a 500 más, estos enfermos y heridos en el hospital de La Guaira. Tan orgulloso quedó por estos fusilamientos, que escribió los detalles de la matanza en el Congreso de Nueva Granada.



Un tipo que, un par de años antes de esas matanzas, no tuvo problemas en entregar al ejército español a Francisco de Miranda (el iniciador de las luchas por la independencia del virreinato de Nueva Granada). Y que pidió como recompensa por ese trabajo para la Corona Española un pasaporte español. Se ve que entonces lo de la independencia no era tan importante para Bolívar.


----------



## computer_malfuction (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

*Toma del Palacio de Justicia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org






*Gustavo Petro justificó el asalto del M-19 al Palacio de Justicia que causó 101 muertos | Colombia*
Petro, entonces senador de Colombia Humana, justificó el asalto culpando al Gobierno de Belisario Betancur por incumplir el acuerdo de paz.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



efectivamente , detrás de tanto odio y psicopatía hay venganza.


----------



## david53 (10 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Teneis ahí en Biscaya un poblacho dedicado de nombre BOLIVAR...



¡ZOQUETE! Bolivar tenía ese apellido porque su familia procedia de Bolibar (las dos con "b" ya que en eusquera no existe la "v") y no al revés como dices


----------



## david53 (10 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es infrecuente que verdaderos psicópatas acaben iniciando guerras devastadoras y matando a millones de personas.
> De hecho necesariamente tienen que ser psicópatas que no tiene la menor empatía por el dolor ajeno .
> El traidor convirtió a la primera potencia mundial en este estercolero del tercer mundo en el que se convirtió después.
> 
> ...



Pues lo que dices es cierto por lo que he leído sobre el duque de _Wellington cuando estuvo en España en la época de la guerra de la independencia mandó destruir las fabricas de telares y la fabrica real de porcelana todo con el fin de destruir economicamente a España y de paso un competidor para los fabricantes de Gran Bretaña.









1812: Wellington bombardea la industria textil de Béjar. 2012: IAG desmantela Iberia


1812: Wellington, a su paso por Béjar (Salamanca) persiguiendo a los ejércitos de Napoleón, cumple órdenes y bombardea la industria textil ...




nonius451.blogspot.com













El día que Wellington voló por los aires la Real Fábrica de Porcelanas de El Retiro


“La China”, como se conocía popularmente, era competidora directa de la porcelana inglesa. La Guerra de la Independencia fue el escenario perfecto para acabar con un incómodo rival comercial




www.larazon.es













Desmontando a Wellington


Alfredo Valenzuela Sevilla, 16 mar (EFE).- Los británicos comparan a Wellington con Alejandro, Aníbal y César, lo creen un 'héroe' y un 'genio' superior a Napoleón,




www.lavanguardia.com




_


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> ¡ZOQUETE! Bolivar tenía ese apellido porque su familia procedia de Bolibar (las dos con "b" ya que en eusquera no existe la "v") y no al revés como dices



Te lo ha dicho Guguel o el comandante Ahstar Sheran? Habladurías, dimes y diretes de cuando Cristo perdió la chancla. Acaso eres tu descendiente del susodicho terrorista? Escribes desde el batzoki de Markina?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Pues lo que dices es cierto por lo que he leído sobre el duque de _Wellington cuando estuvo en España en la época de la guerra de la independencia mandó destruir las fabricas de telares y la fabrica real de porcelana todo con el fin de destruir economicamente a España y de paso un competidor para los fabricantes de Gran Bretaña.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si. Gracias por el aporte.

Es que los peores enemigos estaban en el gobierno de España, algo que se puede ver actualmente . 

La mejor forma de saquear y destruir un país, es colocar a un bróker en el gobierno . Está claro que Sánchez y sus secuaces trabajan para el enemigo.


----------



## Iron John (10 Ago 2022)

Tener estatuas y calles dedicadas a bolívar en españa es como si en israel tuvieran calles y estatuas dedicadas a adolf hitler:









Decreto de Guerra a Muerte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## david53 (10 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Te lo ha dicho Guguel o el comandante Ahstar Sheran? Habladurías, dimes y diretes de cuando Cristo perdió la chancla. Acaso eres tu descendiente del susodicho terrorista? Escribes desde el batzoki de Markina?



Eres un ignorante que persevera en su ignorancia y que no dice si no una tontería tras otra, informate y antes de poner ninguna chorrada mira en un buscador allí hay toda la información que necesitas sobre este tema antes de escribir nada que te descubra ante los demás como el ignorante que eres


----------



## david53 (10 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si. Gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Es que los peores enemigos estaban en el gobierno de España, algo que se puede ver actualmente .
> 
> La mejor forma de saquear y destruir un país, es colocar a un bróker en el gobierno . Está claro que Sánchez y sus secuaces trabajan para el enemigo.



Y encima según leí en cierta ocasión que Fernando VII le regalo a Wellington numerosos cuadros de famosos pintores como "premio a sus servicios" para que se los llevara a Gran Bretaña.

Edito:
*Fernando VII le regaló al militar inglés 165 cuadros que habían sido incautados a los franceses y que forman hoy la colección de la Apsley House*. 1813 En el “equipaje del rey José” encontraron documentos de estado, cartas, un orinal de oro y 200 obras de arte cuidadosamente enrolladas entre lienzos, dibujos y grabados.



https://www.auladade.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/Clase-9.-El-Regalo-Espanol-del-Duque-de-Wellington-1.pdf


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Eres un ignorante que persevera en su ignorancia y que no dice si no una tontería tras otra, informate y antes de poner ninguna chorrada mira en un buscador allí hay toda la información que necesitas sobre este tema antes de escribir nada que te descubra ante los demás como el ignorante que eres



Jodido yayo senil, al menos eres coherente eligiendo el afoto de tu perfil.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Y encima según leí en cierta ocasión que Fernando VII le regalo a Wellington numerosos cuadros de famosos pintores como "premio a sus servicios" para que se los llevara a Gran Bretaña.
> 
> Edito:
> *Fernando VII le regaló al militar inglés 165 cuadros que habían sido incautados a los franceses y que forman hoy la colección de la Apsley House*. 1813 En el “equipaje del rey José” encontraron documentos de estado, cartas, un orinal de oro y 200 obras de arte cuidadosamente enrolladas entre lienzos, dibujos y grabados.
> ...



el expolio del patrimonio español siempre se hizo con la connivencia de los políticos criminales y sicarios. 

España ha sufrido un proceso de demolición que ya está en las últimas fases . Estamos asistiendo no sólo a la desaparición como territorio sino al reemplazo de la población. Una limpieza étnica de libro como ha pasado en tantos otros territorios a lo largo de la historia. 

España ha sido ofrecida al islam igual que Palestina ha sido cedida a los judíos.


----------



## david53 (10 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Jodido yayo senil, al menos eres coherente eligiendo el afoto de tu perfil.



¡Tonto, coño que eres tonto además de ser un ignorante! y orgulloso de su propia ignorancia y asi te ira por la vida. Sigue así campeón, no cambies. Ignorado


----------



## laresial (10 Ago 2022)

Nos gobiernan traidores antiespañoles que ponen estatuas a los traidores antiespañoles como Simón Bolivar, hasta que no se les eche, no cambiará nada.


----------



## macready (10 Ago 2022)

Mason bolivar


----------



## Eric Finch (10 Ago 2022)

Un héroe de leyenda para todo tipo de _nazionanistas_ vascos y catalanes.

Y para los subproductos del cristianismo marxista setentero, comunista-indigenistas acojonados de reconocerse como tales.


----------



## david53 (10 Ago 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Nos gobiernan traidores antiespañoles que ponen estatuas a los traidores antiespañoles como Simón Bolivar, hasta que no se les eche, no cambiará nada.



Según creo recordar en Madrid hay una plaza dedicada a Margaret Thatcher que se puso bajo el patrocinio del PP estando ellos gobernando, esta plaza es más grande que la dedicada en su día al gran soldado vasco y español Blas de Lezo.


Aquí está:









Madrid inaugura la primera plaza de Margaret Thatcher fuera del Reino Unido







www.publico.es


----------



## laresial (10 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Según creo recordar en Madrid hay una plazade Margaret Thatcher que se puso bajo el patrocinio del PP estando ellos gobernando, esta plaza que la dedicada en su día al gran soldado vasco y español Blas de Lezo.
> 
> 
> Aquí está:
> ...



El PP es aun peor que el PSOE. Solo hay que ver el PP en Galicia. y el aspirante a dictador Covidiano de Feijoo


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Simón Bolivar fue un genocida, una persona cruel y sin piedad. A lo largo de su lamentable vida llegó a asesinar a más de 100.000 personas. Mataba a los prisioneros de guerra, y también a comerciantes y personal civil, todo aquel sospechoso de ser español, o no estar con la causa independentista era asesinado. 

Lo que sigue va para los retrasados mentales podemitas que opinan como el engendro argentino Echenique: si yo hubiera sido el rey no solo no me hubiera levantado sino que además le hubiera hecho una peineta a la espada del cerdo criminal Bolivar. 

Y pensar que tiene varias estatuas y calles y plazas en España...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

Un pequeño ejemplo de cómo engañan a la borregada, sobre todo los catalanes y los vascos que los chavales están completamente adoctrinados y engañados


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

La misma estrategia de Bolívar asaltando y asesinando a los propietarios de las tierras y de la riqueza, es exactamente lo mismo que hicieron los rojos durante la guerra civil española, por eso hay tanta conexión entre ambos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

No olvidemos que estos hijos de puta criminales que han asolado el planeta en los últimos siglos, incluyendo el que lanzó las bombas atómicas en Japón, son todos masones.

Ahora les llaman comunismo pero le han llamado de otras formas en el pasado y siempre ha consistido en lo mismo:
robar lo que tienen otros para quedárselo ellos.



Vista de El masón Simón Bolivar entre el mito y la verdad histórica | REHMLAC+, Revista de Estudios Históricos de la Masonería Latinoamericana y Caribeña plus


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Von Rudel (10 Ago 2022)

Deberiamos estar destrozando y rompiendo estatuas y placas de calles al genocida de Bolivar.


A ver cuando cojones lo hacemos y cuando Vox se lo impone a PP en Castilla y leon.


----------



## Neper (10 Ago 2022)

En 1492 España derrota definitivamente al islam en la península.
En 1519 llega el rey flamenco a destruir y arruinar para siempre a España.

27 años de autogobierno tuvieron los españoles en su historia.


----------



## JB12 (10 Ago 2022)

-¿Porqué no te levantas?
-Ya voy... levantado!!!


----------



## Marvelita (10 Ago 2022)

España seria aun mas estecolero si estos paises no se hubieran independizado.

Lo unico que merece la pena volver a unir bajo una confederacion seria portugal y quizas puerto rico como nueva CCAA.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151826
> 
> 
> -¿Porqué no te levantas?
> -Ya voy... levantado!!!




JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJA Ya me parecía raro tanto valor en el títere. 



" EL DESPISTAO "


----------



## Burt Lancaster (10 Ago 2022)

La madre de @nelsoncito hace completos gratis ,sobre todo a negros y marroquies


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




​


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 Ago 2022)

*Simón Bolívar por Alvise Pérez*


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

"Sánchez es solo el criado de los magnates internacionales de la Globalización” Fernando Paz


Conviene volver a recordar este vídeo que posiblemente borren en breve : ESTÁ PUBLICADO EN JULIO DEL 2012 QUE DESCRIBE CON TODO DETALLE LOS PROCESOS POLÍTICOS QUE SE HAN VIVIDO HASTA HOY A NIVEL GLOBAL, COMO LA CREACIÓN DE PODEMOS y otros partidos políticos similares... A PARTIR DEL MINUTO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nuevoporaqui (10 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Teneis ahí en Biscaya un poblacho dedicado de nombre BOLIVAR...



Es Vd. un absoluto ignorante, o un troll muy malo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1151826
> 
> 
> -¿Porqué no te levantas?
> -Ya voy... levantado!!!




FIN DEL HILO 

¿ EL " DESPISTAO " lleva el pin de la agenda 2030 en la solapa igual que el resto de la ultraextremaizmierda supranacional que le acompaña ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

el pin de la agenda 2030 es la hoz y el martillo actualizado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

Felipe VI el masón preparao


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

lógicamente el psicópata iluminado de Chávez , probablemente se consideraba a sí mismo un descendiente o reencarnación del genocida Bolívar


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

debería asombrarnos como algunos países importantes caen en manos de verdaderos chalados , si no fuese que España también estamos siendo gobernados por una secta satánica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

LA HEROÍNA MARÍA PITA , ES LO MISMO QUE BOLÍVAR 
*María Pita, la heroína de La Coruña que hizo huir a Francis Drake y su Contra Armada de 180 buques*


* un 4 de mayo, de 1589, *los ingleses, que habían desembarcado en La Coruña un día antes al mando del almirante y corsario sir Francis Drake, estaban logrando progresos importantes a pesar de la tenaz resistencia de la guarnición, bien secundada por los habitantes de la ciudad.

El ataque formaba parte de la estrategia que mantenía la reina de Inglaterra Isabel I para despojar del trono de Portugal a quien había sido su cuñado y posterior rechazado pretendiente: el rey Felipe II.

España acababa sufrir la derrota de la Armada Invencible, bautizada así por los ingleses que supieron venderla como una gran victoria y, al tiempo, una derrota histórica de Felipe II, y que ni fue lo uno ni lo otro, o no al menos como nos lo han intentado vender.

El objetivo era, por tanto, aprovechar la supuesta debilidad de España tras el fracaso de la *Grande y Felicísima Armada* el año anterior y destruir los restos de nuestra flota, muchos de cuyos buques estaban en reparación en los puertos de la costa cantábrica, principalmente en Santander.











María Pita, la heroína de La Coruña que hizo huir a Francis Drake y su Contra Armada de 180 buques


Tras el fiasco de la Armada Invencible, Isabel I quiso aprovechar la debilidad de España y envío una gigantesca flota. Sin embargo, Inglaterra sufrió la mayor derrota de su Historia




www.larazon.es





fue una *heroína de la defensa de La Coruña en 1589 contra la Invencible Inglesa*.









Maria Pita: la gallega irreductible que humilló al enemigo más pérfido de la historia de España


Recordamos la historia de una joven que, con su arrojo en batalla, ayudó a expulsar a la contra armada inglesa en 1589



www.abc.es


----------



## spica22 (11 Ago 2022)

Chávez en su honor hizo lo mismo mató económicamente a europeos asentados allí, los expropió, y el pueblo aplaudió, y eso es algo que se oculta el apoyo era mayoritario, Chávez y la mayoría de los venezolanos estaban muy resentidos de los extranjeros blancos, el chavismo es el nacionalismo a la venezolana. Esa es la raíz, y se vuelven a repetir los hechos. Es un pueblo profundamente resentido ahora esos mismos van a otros países a encajarse. 

Incluso Chávez hizo un extraño ritual con la momia de Bolívar y esa sería la maldición para su nación, el murió y su país no levanta cabeza. Y los venezolanos país donde van en cantidad país q se hunde.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Chávez en su honor hizo lo mismo mató económicamente a europeos asentados allí, los expropió, y el pueblo aplaudió, y eso es algo que se oculta el apoyo era mayoritario, Chávez y la mayoría de los venezolanos estaban muy resentidos de los extranjeros blancos, el chavismo es el nacionalismo a la venezolana. Esa es la raíz, y se vuelven a repetir los hechos. Es un pueblo profundamente resentido ahora esos mismos van a otros países a encajarse.
> 
> Incluso Chávez hizo un extraño ritual con la momia de Bolívar y esa sería la maldición para su nación, el murió y su país no levanta cabeza. Y los venezolanos país donde van en cantidad país q se hunde.



Lo mismo que Zimbabue 






Zimbabue no levanta cabeza | Mundo | elmundo.es


Zimbabue no levanta cabeza Un año después de la firma del pacto entre Mugabe y la oposición, los granjeros blancos son expulsados de sus tierras a punta de pistola.




www.elmundo.es













Hiperinflación en Zimbabue - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Zimbabue acuerda compensar con unos 2.970 millones de euros a propietarios blancos por las expropiaciones


El Gobierno de Zimbabue ha acordado este miércoles pagar 3.500 millones de dólares (cerca de 2.972...




www.europapress.es
 












Zimbabue se queda sin billetes


La dependencia de las monedas extranjeras, el paro y la falta de inversión maniatan al sucesor de Mugabe




elpais.com


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Joder con Bolívar. Ahora entiendo (y aplaudo) que Felipe VI permaneciera sentado.


----------



## Rescatador (11 Ago 2022)

Siempre hay un buen editorial de @sisar_vidal para estos hilos:









Editorial: Karl Marx biógrafo de Simón Bolívar - 21/06/21 - CesarVidal.com


El editorial de César Vidal.




cesarvidal.com


----------



## weyler (11 Ago 2022)

Hay que hacer algo con la estatua hay que presionar para que la retiren


----------



## Ludovicus (11 Ago 2022)

Karl Marx destruye el mito de Simón Bolívar


Alrededor de las mal llamadas "independencias" de las antiguas colonias españolas en América se ha tejido con el tiempo una serie de mitos sobre presuntos libertadores de pueblos, leyendas que no resisten el análisis histórico crítico y riguroso de los hechos. Terratenientes esclavistas, com...




elobrero.es


----------



## silenus (11 Ago 2022)

Juan Pablo Escobar, el hijo del narco que jugaba con la espada de Simón Bolívar


Luego de que la espada fuera robada por el M-19 se especuló que fue vendida a Pablo Escobar y su hijo lo confirmó




www.epe.es





La narcoespada, JAJAJAJAJA.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

La podemitada pide honores y respeto a la espada de un asesino de indígenas. 

Cosas de podemitas que solo se entienden si hay parné por medio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Juan Pablo Escobar, el hijo del narco que jugaba con la espada de Simón Bolívar
> 
> 
> Luego de que la espada fuera robada por el M-19 se especuló que fue vendida a Pablo Escobar y su hijo lo confirmó
> ...



muy bueno el artículo. 

Resumiendo, el actual presidente de Colombia ( como no podría ser de otra manera ) está financiado por el narcotráfico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

Bolívar , un psicópata sicario genocida traidor a su patria , que asesinó a miles de comerciantes dando machete a 600 soldados rendidos .









El día que un ejército nazi le rindió homenajes a Simón Bolívar


En febrero de este año se cumplieron 85 años de una visita oculta bajo el tapete de la historia.




www.elespectador.com


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

¿Este hilo está financiando por la Zarzuela?


----------



## Lábaro (14 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ante todo que los hijos de puta de extrema izquierda que se cagan y queman nuestra bandera, en la que escupen cada vez que tienen ocasión, se rasguen las vestiduras por la primera acción heroica que ha hecho Felipe desde que ha asumido el cargo, les delata una vez más como sicarios de los enemigos de España y que en la única institución en la que deberían estar , es en la cárcel.
> 
> 
> El cargo de Felipe, de contenido simbólico y que hasta ahora nunca ha representado ni ha defendido con vehemencia lo que representa su figura. , ya iba siendo hora que hiciese algo que justificase el sueldo que cobra.
> ...



He leido hasta "El Hitler" y aqui he dejado de leer...

Bolivar estaba conchabado con los liberales mercantilistas britanicos y la oligarquia local vendio a trozos la America Española.

Las leyes "estatistas" españolas,eran un estorbo para los oligarcas criollos que querian *Libre Mercado* con los anglosajones...

Pero bueno,ya sabemos todos que la sacrosanta libegtad de mercado,es un dogma infalible para algunos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> creo que a Felipe su audaz acción le ha traído buenos réditos para España que es lo que importa.
> 
> Le ha compensado hacer el viaje y haber sabido darle la vuelta a la provocación y humillación a la que pretendían someterle.
> 
> ...




A estas alturas , solo confirmó que es un tipo despistado que en esencia es un cero a la izquierda . 

Su presencia impide que haya un verdadero jefe de estado patriota.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> He leido hasta "El Hitler" y aqui he dejado de leer...
> 
> Bolivar estaba conchabado con los liberales mercantilistas britanicos y la oligarquia local vendio a trozos la America Española.
> 
> ...



las motivaciones son lo de menos . 
También las tenía Hitler .

De lo que se trata es de genocidio por razones de origen y raza.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Simón Bolivar fue un genocida que pasó por la espada a miles de españoles vulnerables. Después lo hizo con los indígenas. 

Se le contabilizan 30 violaciones al menos. Y endeudó a su país brutalmente con Inglaterra... Ahora el socialismo lo llama libertador de Sudamérica. Cágate.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Simón Bolivar fue un genocida que pasó por la espada a miles de españoles vulnerables. Después lo hizo con los indígenas.
> 
> Se le contabilizan 30 violaciones al menos. Y endeudó a su país brutalmente con Inglaterra... Ahora el socialismo lo llama libertador de Sudamérica. Cágate.



De hecho era socialista antes de que se inventase la palabra .


----------



## abe heinsenberg (14 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *«Que los españoles dediquen estatuas a un genocida de su pueblo, artífice de un antecedente claro del holocausto judío , me deja verdaderamente sorprendido. Creo que es el único país en el mundo que puede homenajear así a sus enemigos»*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los homenajes y estatuas son cosa de los rojos.con la cobardía de los nacionalpagafantas


----------



## mxmanu (14 Ago 2022)

Y que el hdlgp ese tenga una estatua por aquí...


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> los homenajes y estatuas son cosa de los rojos.con la cobardía de los nacionalpagafantas








Carrero Blanco iba sin escolta a todos lados. El atentado fue una PSYOP. Corina dice que Juan Carlos traía maletas llenas de millones de Bahrein o Abu


https://fuentesinformadas.com/corinna-el-emerito-trae-maletas-con-cinco-millones-por-la-base-de-torrejon-cada-vez-que-va-a-bahrein-o-abu-dhabi La examante de don Juan Carlos, Corinna zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, mantiene que el rey emérito trae ilegalmente «cinco millones cada vez que va a la Fórmula...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## hartman (14 Ago 2022)

y traiciono a miranda.


----------



## Lábaro (14 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las motivaciones son lo de menos .
> También las tenía Hitler .
> 
> De lo que se trata es de genocidio por razones de origen y raza.



Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos : A principios del S. XIX no existen aun ni "socialismo",ni "nazismo" y si un naciente liberalismo mercantilista economico de corte anglosajon que aprovecha las ansias de una oligarquia criolla Hispanoamericana para deshacerse de las ataduras administrativas de una Metropoli peninsular que impide su "libre comercio" (vender al mejor postor(Anglo) importantes sectores estrategicos de la economia colonial.

Que si,que Bolivar era un granuja y un genocida,,pero representaba a esa oligarquia criolla que ansiaba la Independencia para vender a precio de saldo *una America construida por las arcas publicas de la Corona Española* durante tres siglos de sangre,sudor y esfuerzo.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ago 2022)

Y el maricon subnormal del que caga el hilo, no puede evitar la judiada de hacer analogias con jirler, sin tener nada de nada que ver

Cualquier criminal del planeta, se le llama jirler, pese a que jirler fue el unico en toda la edad contemporanea que tuvo cojones de perseguir a los criminales. De puta traca


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ago 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Que si,que Bolivar era un granuja y un genocida,,pero representaba a esa oligarquia criolla que ansiaba la Independencia



Representaba a la judiada de NU SION que llevaba desde el mismisimo 1492 tratando de destruir España por todos los medios. Y siguen en ello


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos : A principios del S. XIX no existen aun ni "socialismo",ni "nazismo" y si un naciente liberalismo mercantilista economico de corte anglosajon que aprovecha las ansias de una oligarquia criolla Hispanoamericana para deshacerse de las ataduras administrativas de una Metropoli peninsular que impide su "libre comercio" (vender al mejor postor(Anglo) importantes sectores estrategicos de la economia colonial.
> 
> Que si,que Bolivar era un granuja y un genocida,,pero representaba a esa oligarquia criolla que ansiaba la Independencia para vender a precio de saldo *una America construida por las arcas publicas de la Corona Española* durante tres siglos de sangre,sudor y esfuerzo.



totalmente de acuerdo.
A ese sistema ahora se le llama socialismo y consiste en lo mismo :
En apropiarse de las riquezas de quien las creó para quedárselas ellos .

¿ qué ha hecho Chávez y sus secuaces en Venezuela ? ¿ qué pasó en Cuba ? , de hecho un hermano de mi abuela que había hecho fortuna en Cuba, cuando por fin lo dejaron salir creo que fue a finales de los 70, después de robarle todo , le quitaron incluso el reloj que llevaba puesto en el aeropuerto. 

¿ qué está pasando en España ? No roban a mansalva ni expropian porque todavía están calentando motores y no tienen a sus compinches dirigiendo todas las instituciones. En el momento que lo consigan, arrasarán con todo .


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

*Imperio británico: 31 millones de km², en 1938. 
*Imperio mongol: 24 millones de km², mediados del siglo XIII. 
*Imperio ruso: 23 millones de km², en 1913. 
*Imperio español: 20 millones de km², alrededor de 1750. 

Pero solo hay una leyenda negra y es española.


----------



## Vulcanio (17 Ago 2022)

muerte a españa hijos de puta


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2022)

Vulcanio dijo:


> muerte a españa hijos de puta



Es evidente que España y los españoles estamos siendo atacados por mil flancos. 
La llamada izquierda siempre ha sido la fórmula de saquear y destruir naciones .

Bolívar, aunque en su día no se llamase así, era un socialista y aplicó los métodos que ahora ya son tan familiares. 
Los separatismos en España, la invasión africana, la destrucción de las familias y la esterilización de las mujeres a través del feminismo ... no son ideologías suicidas sino impuestas por los enemigos. 
Los mismos que intentaron convencer a los hispanoamericanos que autodestruirse les haría libres. 

Aquél imperio se convirtió en una amalgama de estercoleros del tercer mundo que siguen siendo hoy.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2022)

El indio Gerónimo hablaba español y estaba bautizado. Apaches, navajos...fueron exterminados por los ingleses. Las películas del oeste son falsas .


https://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/libros/noticias/1488816/08/09/El-gran-jefe-apache-Geronimo-hablaba-en-espanol-con-el-hombre-blanco.html Las memorias que el último gran jefe de los apaches chiricahuas, Gerónimo (1829-1909), dictó a su intérprete, S.M. Barrett, y que se publicaron con el apoyo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Y que el hdlgp ese tenga una estatua por aquí...



Bolívar fue un terrateniente con 2.000 esclavos en sus propiedades a los que explotó, siempre despreció a los indios por 'analfabetos' y denigró a las mujeres como un kleenex, tuvo más de 30, las usaba y abandonaba Aristócrata, machista, racista y esclavista. 

El héroe de Podemos


----------



## Juanchufri (17 Ago 2022)

el Pol Pot guachupín


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2022)

el hitler dice.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2022)

Todo lo que no habéis entendido de Petro y de la espada de Bolívar


Haremos, queridos niños, un recital de preguntas y respuestas: simples, como para gente que no lee novelas. Si tienen un poco de paciencia, llegarán a entender lo de esa espada como debe entenderse y no con lecturas de banderías madrileñas. También se espera con cierta ingenuidad el que evitarán...




www.jotdown.es


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Un anglófilo traidor como Bolivar proporciona a la Gran Bretaña más beneficio económico que el esfuerzo y el gasto de su Armada. Los Virreinatos españoles pasaron a ser colonias económicas inglesas gracias a la labor de Bolívar, San Martín, Bello, Miranda, etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

todas las europeas llegarán a la menopausia en 2030 sin haber tenido hijos.

Por lo tanto ...

la nueva generación de españoles y europeos necesariamente serán hijos de madres extranjeras, la mayoría de países enemigos de Europa : LOS BRICS , los cuales son 7 mil millones de habitantes contra los 300 millones de europeos a punto de ser reemplazados.

Los indigenistas sudamericanos nos quisieran ver aniquilados vengando lo que ellos creen el exterminio de sus razas y destrucción de sus civilizaciones, además del saqueo de su oro y la esclavitud de sus antepasados. Ya quisiera el indio EVO MORALES y afines, apretar un botón y hacer desaparecer a todos los blancos. Mientras tanto inundan con toneladas de cocaína Europa con la connivencia de criminales metidos a políticos y de paso financian sus ataques de ingeniería social para esterilizar a las europeas.
eldeber.com.bo
La red criminal que traficó cocaína boliviana a Europa operaba desde Dubái | El Deber
La DEA de Estados Unidos, junto a las agencias antidroga de Brasil, España y Paraguay, trabajaron de manera coordinada con Europol en un operativo que concluyó el 15 de febrero. Hay compradores de vehículos que hacen negocios en esa zona.
eldeber.com.bo eldeber.com.bo

Los chinos nos odian sin compasión. Desde las guerras del OPIO que saquearon su civilización y a punto estuvimos de desmembrarlos y destruirlos igual que al imperio OTOMANO, no nos perdonan . Siguiendo la máxima de Sun Tzu ( el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño , en vencer sin luchar ) llevan décadas en una guerra soterrada siendo los principales promotores de todas las distopías que nos están destruyendo, como el socialismo y el feminismo, la destrucción de las familias, las leyes viogen, la pornografía extrema al alcance incluso de los niños con un solo clic, la bomba gay ...
y sobre todo la desindustrialización de Europa en su propio beneficio .
Ellos son los que inundan de fentanilo Estados Unidos y los principales creadores del coronavirus .
www.bbc.com
Cómo operan los carteles de México y China para vender fentanilo en Estados Unidos - BBC News Mundo
En los últimos años es cada vez mayor la venta de drogas con fentanilo que llegan a Estados Unidos desde México. Un creciente mercado que tiene un mismo origen: carteles de China asociados con bandas de narcotráfico mexicanas.
www.bbc.com www.bbc.com

Los musulmanes/árabes , llevan siglos reclamando Al Ándalus y resto de Europa como el territorio natural para la expansión de su civilización . Además no perdonan la destrucción del imperio Otomano y la fragmentación de los territorios productores de petróleo para poder controlar sus riquezas. De la misma manera que compran equipos de fútbol europeos y a los mejores jugadores del mundo, también compran medios de comunicación, periodistas y sicarios a los que ellos convierten en políticos que llegan a dirigir gobiernos , como en el caso de España.
A través de testaferros controlan los medios de comunicación españoles y europeos siendo los principales accionistas de mediaset y atresmedia , y son los que financian los guiones de las series de la tele que presentan una sociedad distópica totalmente contraria a sus propios valores , con la finalidad de que sea imitada por la población . Si se tira del hilo de películas y series como " SEXO EN NUEVA YORK " indudablemente habrá un judío, un chino o un árabe.


Los judíos son los directores de la orquesta, son demasiado pocos para destruir toda la civilización occidental a la que culpan de haberles perseguido desde tiempo inmemorial y temen un resurgir de un movimiento patriota como el nazismo que fue a por ellos señalándolos como el principal enemigo de Europa. por eso se apoyan en sus socios y buscan destruirnos antes de que se vuelva a presentar el problema.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Ago 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Chávez en su honor hizo lo mismo mató económicamente a europeos asentados allí, los expropió, y el pueblo aplaudió, y eso es algo que se oculta el apoyo era mayoritario, Chávez y la mayoría de los venezolanos estaban muy resentidos de los extranjeros blancos, el chavismo es el nacionalismo a la venezolana. Esa es la raíz, y se vuelven a repetir los hechos. Es un pueblo profundamente resentido ahora esos mismos van a otros países a encajarse.
> 
> Incluso Chávez hizo un extraño ritual con la momia de Bolívar y esa sería la maldición para su nación, el murió y su país no levanta cabeza. Y los venezolanos país donde van en cantidad país q se hunde.



Exhumaron los restos de Bolivar con las camaras delante, alegando motivos cientificos y lo que queria Chavez es poder hacer unos rituales de santeria con el craneo del genocida.

PD- El acuerdo con Lucifer le duro poco, dos años y medio despues, estaba muerto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Ago 2022)

un masonazo que luego criticó la masoneria por haber sido usado por ella


----------



## Ufo (20 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *España , igual que los países sudamericanos, al estar ocupados por los enemigos, son estos los que financian a sus sicarios *para que ocupen las instituciones como han hecho desde tiempo inmemorial.
> 
> que además no se cortan un pelo en demostrarlo.
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave...


----------



## Ufo (20 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Según creo recordar en Madrid hay una plaza dedicada a Margaret Thatcher que se puso bajo el patrocinio del PP estando ellos gobernando, esta plaza es más grande que la dedicada en su día al gran soldado vasco y español Blas de Lezo.
> 
> 
> Aquí está:
> ...



Al PP lo apoyan los británicos a los del PSOE los yanquis....quien a estas alturas no se ha enterado de la ocupación de España es que está muy dormido


----------



## Ufo (20 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No olvidemos que estos hijos de puta criminales que han asolado el planeta en los últimos siglos, incluyendo el que lanzó las bombas atómicas en Japón, son todos masones.
> 
> Ahora les llaman comunismo pero le han llamado de otras formas en el pasado y siempre ha consistido en lo mismo:
> robar lo que tienen otros para quedárselo ellos.
> ...



Ese es un buen resumen de la política exterior anglo


----------



## Adelaido (20 Ago 2022)

No compares a JIRLER con semejante rata de alcantarilla


----------



## MAUSER (20 Ago 2022)

Bolívar fue un agente inglés que luchó cobardemente contra España y los españoles. Muy bien Felipe!!! Aunque para que me vuelvas a gustar no te quiero ver más con la puta chapa de la agenda 2030


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2022)

Cómo murió Emiliano Zapata, el revolucionario que proclamó el Plan de Ayala


El Caudillo del Sur fue traicionado por un miembro del Ejército Constitucionalista que se hizo pasar por su aliado




www.infobae.com







Biografia de Emiliano Zapata


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

La historia no contada de Simón Bolívar


Lo que relata se conoce como la 'Navidad Negra', del 24 de diciembre de 1822, fue la cúspide de la lista de atropellos cometidos por Bolívar.




gaceta.es






Así Bolívar ordenó una emboscada nada menos que en Nochebuena para poner fin a la resistencia de los pobladores de la ciudad de Pasto (al suroccidente del país). En una sola noche *mató a alrededor de quinientos civiles y otros mil fueron sustraídos de sus hogares* y llevados a lo que hoy es Ecuador para participar de la gesta «libertadora».

«No podían permitirse volver a perder una ciudad clave en el camino a Quito y al Perú, en plena guerra continental», sostiene sobre este episodio el historiador colombiano Felipe Arias.

«Logramos, en fin, *destruir a los pastusos*. No sé si me equivoco como me he equivocado otras veces *con esos malditos hombres*, pero me parece que por ahora no levantarán más su cabeza los muertos», le dijo Simón Bolívar a Santander en una carta enviada desde Quito el 21 de julio de 1823, luego de haber sitiado dicha población.


----------



## Socom (25 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> 200 años independientes de la metrópoli, solo para ser tiranizados por dictadorzuelos locales. Y la culpa es de España.
> Los ingleses fueron más inteligentes exterminando al 99 % de los indios. Ahora los WASP úseños no reniegan de Inglaterra, e incluso les han salvado 2 veces el culo en sendas guerras mundiales.



Eso da una idea de quién mueve los hilos tras el telón. Las élites manejan estados a su antojo para sus fines, independientemente de quien se trate.


----------



## lefebre (25 Ago 2022)

No lo veo. El tipo este no tiene ni bigote. Aunque si me dices que mató a 6 millones de judíos sudamericanos en 4 hogueras en los Andes, ya entonces quizás tengas razón


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No lo veo. El tipo este no tiene ni bigote. Aunque si me dices que mató a 6 millones de judíos sudamericanos en 4 hogueras en los Andes, ya entonces quizás tengas razón



Lo interesante es como pudieron quemar a tantos millones de cuerpos sin dejar ni rastro ,cuando no había combustible ni para un mechero. De hecho las imágenes de las personas esqueléticas en los campos de concentración era porque el bloqueo a los suministros por parte de los ingleses , americanos y rusos , impedía que llegasen alimentos , medicinas y combustible. 

En cualquier caso todas esas imágenes terribles en el contexto de una guerra , no son nada comparado con los bombardeos sistemáticos a ciudades alemanas y japonesas que arrasaron completamente asesinando a millones de personas que sí se tiene constancia. ( bombas atómicas incluidas )

Por cierto que EL GENOCIDA TRUMAN, el presidente de Estados Unidos que ordenó el lanzamiento de las bombas atómicas era masón igual que Bolívar. 









Los genocidios políticamente correctos -


«Mis vocaciones en la vida siempre fueron ser pianista de una casa de putas o ser político... Y para decir la verdad,




www.informavalencia.com













Barcelona, al borde del colapso porque no puede incinerar más de 150 cuerpos diarios


La alta demanda de incineraciones es lo que puede crear un desequilibrio entre las peticiones y la disponibilidad, lo que podría llevar al colapso




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

Hubo un tiempo en que el imperio iberoamericano controlado por los españoles fue la primera potencia mundial. 
Norteamérica era un territorio salvaje , con indios matando a vaqueros.

En los países de Sudamérica había grandes ciudades, universidades , industrias , la mayor economía del mundo generadora de la plata de la que se abastecía China. Esa ruta comercial era la que movía al mundo. 

La razón por la que sudamérica siglos después es un estercolero del tercer mundo es porque una vez asesinados los españoles, tomaron el mando los indígenas y sus híbridos , hasta hoy . De nada sirve ser la parte del mundo que más materias primas tiene . Es la mala gestión. No es casualidad que Haití sea el país más subdesarrollado del hemisferio Norte.

Los ingleses exterminaron a los indios en vez de cruzarse con ellos como hicieron los españoles.
Se libraron de Bolívares y resto de criminales traidores que acabaron despreciados por sus propios compatriotas. 
Por el contrario los padres fundadores de Estados Unidos fueron los que sentaron las bases de lo que fue el país más importante del mundo hasta que han caído el el mismo error que los españoles dando poder a las razas inferiores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2022)

Entrevista de Guayaquil - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






La *entrevista de Guayaquil* fue un encuentro de carácter privado ocurrido en dos fechas continuas, el 26 y 27 de julio de 1822, entre José de San Martín y Simón Bolívar en la ciudad de Guayaquil (actual República del Ecuador).

Sus fines concretos eran discutir la soberanía sobre la Provincia Libre de Guayaquil, cuya capital Guayaquil fue liberada del dominio español en 1820 gracias a la sublevación de la guarnición de la ciudad formada por el regimiento llamado de "Granaderos de Reserva" integrado por realistas peruanos originarios del Cuzco y que estuvieron al mando de su jefe el Teniente Coronel Gregorio Escobedo. Es así que posteriormente desde Guayaquil parte un contingente y pertrechos para organizar la liberación de Quito y Perú.

También se trató la forma de gobierno de los nuevos estados. Mientras San Martín se inclinaba por una monarquía constitucional, Bolívar se mostró partidario de una república democrática y, en forma general, la consolidación de una alianza en América del Sur creando una Federación de Estados Americanos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Sep 2022)

Nazismo en Cataluña


Luego que me cuenten historias de "catalanofobia" y demás mierdas.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Nov 2022)

VIDEO: casi linchan a una turista por subirse a la pirámide de Chichén Itzá


El INAH informó que será sancionada con una multa de hasta 150 mil pesos por incumplir la prohibición de subir a El Castillo




heraldodemexico.com.mx


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> VIDEO: casi linchan a una turista por subirse a la pirámide de Chichén Itzá
> 
> 
> El INAH informó que será sancionada con una multa de hasta 150 mil pesos por incumplir la prohibición de subir a El Castillo
> ...



qué mal están de la cabeza los npc, unos y la otra, por un montón de piedras de una cultura antropófaga, cuando ahí casi seguro que no hay un puto maya ni descendiente de ellos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Nov 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué mal están de la cabeza los npc, unos y la otra, por un montón de piedras de una cultura antropófaga, cuando ahí casi seguro que no hay un puto maya ni descendiente de ellos.



lo llevan en los genes


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo llevan en los genes



es mucho simplificar eso, entonces los suecos lleva en sus genes la piratería (significado de vikingo), porque poco más llevan civilizados que esos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

El Libertador Simon Bolivar y los judíos - eSefarad


En el proceso de Emancipación de América de la Corona Española, varios fueron los próceres que protagonizaron las luchas en las diferentes regiones del continente. Junto a los “Libertadores de América” colaboraron en esta ardua tarea, muchos judíos que ya residían en la región y que brindaron su...




esefarad.com






Muchos dirigentes judíos colaboraron con los prohombres de la Emancipación Americana. Así, entre los que apoyaron a Simón Bolívar, uno de los casos más conocidos ha sido el del judío de Curaçao, Mordejay Ricardo. Así, por ejemplo, cuando durante su primer exilio, el Libertador pasó por Curaçao, las autoridades inglesas le secuestraron el equipaje. Entonces, solo la exitosa gestión del señor Mordejay Ricardo posibilitó que le reintegrasen sus pertenencias a Bolívar. Además, le consiguió hospedaje en casa de otro judío curaceño, el señor Abraham de Mesa, de la población de Otrabanda.

Mordejay Ricardo colaboró con la causa libertartadora venezolana, especialmente a partir de su visita de ocho días a Caracas, junto al Gobernador de Curaçao, Sir Jaime Cockburn .

En 1814, ante el temor de la entrada de las tropas de Boves a Caracas, Bolívar muy presto sacó a sus hermanas María Antonieta y Juana de esa ciudad; embarcándolas hacia Curaçao, donde el propio Mordejay Ricardo fue anfitrión de las hermanas del Libertador, durante casi dos años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2022)

Con el cuento de la independencia, es la forma que tienen los enemigos de dividir a un país para debilitarlo y que pueda ser más fácil saquear. 

Los mismos que financiaban la división ( destrucción ) del imperio iberoamericano, fueron a la guerra civil en Estados Unidos para impedir la división. 

Napoleón al tiempo que colocaba a su hermano como Rey de España para saquear el país desde el puesto de mando, financiaba la " independencia " de los países sudamericanos y provocaba las guerras de independencia. 

Sigue sucediendo lo mismo. Pedro Sánchez no es hermano de Napoleón, pero como si lo fuese. 

Juan Carlos ni siquiera es español . No creo que haya aprendido a hablar correctamente este idioma más allá de leer los discursos que le escribían. 









Qué papel jugó el emperador Napoleón Bonaparte en la Independencia de México


Aunque muchos lo desconocen, Napoleón Bonaparte fue un personaje fundamental en el inicio de la Guerra de Independencia de México




www.infobae.com













El día que Napoleón nombró Rey de España a su hermano José


Por negociaciones de su hermano, José Bonaparte fue designado oficialmente Rey el 6 de junio de 1808.




www.clarin.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2022)

Napoleón y los judíos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 Ene 2023)

Bolívar tuvo mucha importancia, pero creer que fue solo cosa de él es un poco tonto, es como decir que por Napoleón se expandió la ilustración por toda Europa, no es así, hubo otros muchos militares, ya estaban en decadencia y caos interno los virreinatos, los otros iban teniendo más poder económico-militar - igual que pasaba en Europa antes de las revoluciones liberales, pero ya de facto esos criollos dominaban económicamente desde fines del XVIII el imperio - , también hubo influencia muy clara de Inglaterra, Francia, Holanda en derrumbarlo y de hecho les salió bien para seguir saqueando y robando en el XIX, cosa que nunca entendí porque a ellos no se les reclama o a EEUU muy poco, y a medias los populistas de izquierda en relación a España, hay mucha hipocresía en esto y se reconoce muy poco los logros del Imperio Español: ciudades, hospitales, religión-filosofía, riqueza - de hecho había más en América que La Península por mucho que hablen del oro que es una verdad a medias - , la unidad - porque fue irse España y América sigue dividida, no solo el continente sino cada país - . El Imperio Español ha sido sin duda el mejor imperio de los últimos 5 siglos y el mejor imperio global que nunca existió, me importa un bledo la historia oficial a medias de los anglosajones y franceses.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Bolívar tuvo mucha importancia, pero creer que fue solo cosa de él es un poco tonto, es como decir que por Napoleón se expandió la ilustración por toda Europa, no es así, hubo otros muchos militares, ya estaban en decadencia y caos interno los virreinatos, los otros iban teniendo más poder económico-militar - igual que pasaba en Europa antes de las revoluciones liberales, pero ya de facto esos criollos dominaban económicamente desde fines del XVIII el imperio - , también hubo influencia muy clara de Inglaterra, Francia, Holanda en derrumbarlo y de hecho les salió bien para seguir saqueando y robando en el XIX, cosa que nunca entendí porque a ellos no se les reclama o a EEUU muy poco, y a medias los populistas de izquierda en relación a España, hay mucha hipocresía en esto y se reconoce muy poco los logros del Imperio Español: ciudades, hospitales, religión-filosofía, riqueza - de hecho había más en América que La Península por mucho que hablen del oro que es una verdad a medias - , la unidad - porque fue irse España y América sigue dividida, no solo el continente sino cada país - . El Imperio Español ha sido sin duda el mejor imperio de los últimos 5 siglos y el mejor imperio global que nunca existió, me importa un bledo la historia oficial a medias de los anglosajones y franceses.






El satanismo se ha impuesto en España.

el demonio no es un depredador ni un ser maligno que quiere matarte
el demonio es el que estimula tus instintos animales. Es el animal que llevamos dentro. El mono loco que salta de rama en rama buscando sexo y comida
ese animal lujurioso y concupiscente que solo piensa en comer y drogarse porque no puede estar follando todo el tiempo ...
a ese animal satánico quienes mejor lo representan son los gays y las putas.
Las doctrinas y sabidurías como el Budismo, confucionismo, Las *religiones abrahámicas* o Aristóteles y Platón ... son mucho antes de los 2.500 años que se les suponen.

Ahí están las tribus primitivas actuales que viven en la edad de piedra donde la moral es mucho más rígida que en ninguna otra parte. Donde incluso los matrimonios están negociados por las familias por ser algo trascendental y solo entre individuos del grupo de edad correspondiente.

son un reflejo de como vivían nuestros antepasados hace más de 20.000 años.

*El despiporre sexual nunca existió, de hecho las comunas hippies fueron una fantasía porque ocurría esto :*
- Llegaba una chica nueva, la más joven y guapa del grupo y como bestias en celo los hombres se lanzaban a conquistarla. Como eran hippies esperaban su turno y la chica disfrutaba la novedad, pero como estaba muy buena, el alfa se encaprichaba y quería repetir. pero también quería el otro y el otro . Las otras mujeres se sentían celosas y menospreciadas y empezaba el lío . Los machos se peleaban entre ellos y las hembras le daban una paliza a la nueva para que se fuese.
Al final acababan unos descalabrados y otros muertos y se acababa la comuna hippie.


hasta en los grupos de chimpancés hay una jerarquía y un orden social

Es imprescindible escuchar estos 5 minutos de Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente
antes de que se impusiese el satanismo socialista en España , esa era la televisión que veía la población . Televisión cultural que buscaba la formación de la gente , no trastornarla como hacen los programas de Jorge Javier y las series actuales que a través de los guiones adoctrinan a la población en el comportamiento satánico.

A Félix lo asesinaron los mismos que asesinaron a Carrero Blanco.
Los que financiaban ETA y los que están ahora detrás del coronavirus y la imposición del socialismo.

La diferencia de España con Irak, Siria, Libia ... es que aquí nadie se defiende.










¿Fue asesinado Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente?


Cuarto Milenio especula sobre que su muerte no fue a causa de un fortuito accidente aéreo.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Hanshiro.T (1 Ene 2023)

Fué otra carroña masona al servicio de los narizotas, otro tanto de muchos, pero hizo mucho daños a España.


----------



## dragon33 (1 Ene 2023)

Bolivariano hoy día es sinónimo de decrepitud y mal gobierno. Régimen Bolivariano a nadie le trae connotaciones positivas.


----------



## gabrielo (1 Ene 2023)

dragon33 dijo:


> Bolivariano hoy día es sinónimo de decrepitud y mal gobierno. Régimen Bolivariano a nadie le trae connotaciones positivas.



espero que la variante bolivariana española el sanchismo en el siglo 23 nadie sepa quien fue.

hoy es como la peste que se habla menos que muchas guerras como la guerra de los 100 años pero para la humanidad a sido mas dañina imaginaos una lacra hace 675 años que en menos de 5 años mato a la mitad de la población de Europa y Asia y africa el mundo conocido en aquellos años


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

> ZHU DE dijo:
> Están en ello, de todos modos, usted parte de un error de planteamiento, si en Piojolandia tienen mas hijos es por el mismo motivo que los españoles tenian mas hijos en los 50, para que alguno les limpie el culo de viejos.



Eso es lo que te han hecho creer puesto que es el discurso oficial para que te sientas satisfecho por haberte castrado.

¿ piensan los animales cuando se reproducen que sus hijos los cuidarán cuando sean viejos ?

Los europeos no forman familias y no se reproducen como nuestros antepasados porque han sido alienados. Han castrado a los machos y convertido en eunucos a las hembras a través del llamado feminismo. Son los no europeos los que todavía se han librado de la imposición de esta secta criminal por eso nos ven como anormales.

LA BOMBA GAY consiste en hacer creer A TODA LA POBLACIÓN ESPAÑOLA, que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays y no formar familias como nuestros antepasados, que por eso existimos.


Los medios de comunicación perturban la mentalidad de los individuos por medio de su captación.
La alienación de la sociedad busca la aceptación de un mundo distópico contrario a su propia naturaleza como ser humano.

A nivel individual presenta una anulación de la personalidad asumiendo valores y comportamientos que les son ajenos pero que acepta como propios.

El mensaje de los medios va imponiendo patrones de conducta que están sustentados en un sistema de valores ajeno al receptor, Los cambios se producen en todos los niveles de captación de la realidad.


Cine, series de la tele , aquél crónicas marcianas de Javier Sardá, Jorge Javier, El Jueves convertido solo en un eslogan panfletario , Eldiario lavando el cerebro de la borregada , cincuenta sombras de Grey y otros bestseller , Sexo en Nueva York , First dates , Atresmedia y mediaset, cantantes, letra y mentalidad que rodea a las canciones que promocionan como número uno ... todos estos productos tienen una intencionalidad ideológica al considerar que el entretenimiento impide que los receptores piensen en los asuntos que realmente interesan.

Es importante resaltar que en los países donde sería imposible que emitiesen esos programas y todavía existen las familias, tampoco ha habido coronavirus ni saben donde está Ucrania .


----------



## Onesimo39 (1 Ene 2023)

Ese retrato de Bolivar es falso, Bolivar era negro y le daba vergüenza que le retratasen así...

Te faltó cuando asesinó al pueblo de pasto por ser fieles a la monarquía y que huyó unas 3 veces con el tesoro de Colombia y Venezuela... Mientras se lo gastaba en putas en Jamaica y Curaçao mientras abandonaba a sus hombres cual político republicano en guerra civil

PD gran hilo


----------



## Ginko (1 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿Fue asesinado Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente?
> 
> 
> Cuarto Milenio especula sobre que su muerte no fue a causa de un fortuito accidente aéreo.
> ...




Interesante lo que dice Félix, pero se equivoca en ciertos aspectos por los prejuicios imperantes en la época, el ser humano no se convirtió en un cazador eficiente hasta hace unas pocas decenas de miles de años, en todo el periodo de evolución de los homínidos ancestros nuestros fueron carroñeros y caníbales, sobreviviendo principalmente gracias a la recolección, hasta el punto de que nuestro molde digestivo sigue siendo el de un primate vegetariano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

Ginko dijo:


> Interesante lo que dice Félix, pero se equivoca en ciertos aspectos por los prejuicios imperantes en la época, el ser humano no se convirtió en un cazador eficiente hasta hace unas pocas decenas de miles de años, en todo el periodo de evolución de los homínidos ancestros nuestros fueron carroñeros y caníbales, sobreviviendo principalmente gracias a la recolección, hasta el punto de que nuestro molde digestivo sigue siendo el de un primate vegetariano.



efectivamente. 

Es gracias al fuego que el ser humano puede introducir carne en su dieta al hacer esa " predigestión " al cocinarla.

Si no fuese así sería imposible ..

1- cazar lo suficiente para sustentarse , no solo no tenemos garras ni colmillos ni velocidad para perseguir persas, sino que las presas huirían al verse perseguidas o simplemente se extinguirían pues no se reproducen " como en las granjas intensivas actuales ".

2- masticar la carne cruda como si fuésemos leones o lobos. Los carnívoros no mastican. Sus mandíbulas cortan la carne y la envían directamente al estómago que con sus potentes ácidos la disuelve. El humano mastica , por eso tenemos la mandíbula móvil y los mofletes , para mantener el bolo alimenticio mientras se tritura. 

3- la carne cruda por el intestino humano se pudriría y produciría enfermedades muchas de las cuales padecemos y morirían muchos más occidentales si no fuese por la medicina . La diabetes por ejemplo es una enfermedad del tracto digestivo.

4- la muerte siempre fue un regulador de la población a cualquier edad, sobreviviendo solo los más fuertes, los más sanos, los más aptos de los que descendemos. Actualmente se asesinan millones de niños sanos en el vientre de sus madres alienadas y sin embargo obligan a seguir viviendo a humanos con enfermedades penosas que son una tortura diaria hasta que por fin la muerte les libera.


----------



## Karma bueno (1 Ene 2023)

Simon Bolivar era oficial del ejercito español, o sea un TRAIDOR...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

> ATARAXIO dijo:
> *DESLOCALIZARON LA PANDEMIA A CHINA PORQUE ERA MÁS BARATO Y HABÍA MUCHÍSIMOS MÁS FIGURANTES DISPONIBLES.
> Igual que se deslocaliza la fabricación de ropa o de cualquier otro producto.*
> 
> ...










*El black lives matter ha sido solo un ensayo para lo que tienen previsto montar en Europa.*
Es posible que ya hayan traído el contingente suficiente de sicarios negros para quemar Europa. Están todos coordinados y obedecen órdenes como es evidente, además de que les mantienen y les pagan un sueldo mientras esperan instrucciones.
De no ser así la delincuencia sería infinitamente mayor ¿ de qué viven ? no les veo mucha prisa por pagarnos las pensiones.
Las casas de apuestas y las salas de juegos están abarrotadas de negros que matan el tiempo forrados de pasta.

Un suceso igual de irrelevante como el de George Floyd será el detonante para que millones de negros empiecen a quemar las calles reclamando " sus derechos " . Ya no quedaban mineros deslomados, ni obreros explotados, ni desarrapados ni hambrientos, ni pordioseros suficientes para quemar las calles y era necesario importarlos para lo que tienen previsto hacer.

Es lógico suponer que los que los creadores de ETA son los mismos que financian y dirigen el independentismo catalán que son las dos regiones más suculentas de España. Es completamente absurdo suponer que los habitantes de un país con la historia de España, que en total son poco más que los que viven en algunas ciudades chinas, odien a su país y quieran ser extranjeros .

Japón tiene 130 millones de habitantes siendo un territorio mucho más pequeño que España. Y ya no hablemos de India, Nigeria, Indonesia ....

Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como algunos catalanes y vascos, habría 700 países enemigos enfrentados entre sí y otros tantos grupos terroristas como ETA.







*Absuelto Kyle Rittenhouse, el joven que mató a dos personas en las protestas antirracismo de Kenosha*
Un tribunal de Estados Unidos declaró “no culpable” de todos los cargos que se le imputaban a Kyle Rittenhouse, el joven que mató a dos personas e hirió a una tercera durante las manifestaciones antirracismo,…




www.france24.com


----------



## Decipher (2 Ene 2023)

El liberalismo ha sido la mayor desgracia que le ha ocurrido a España.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Ene 2023)

Por cierto hablas de la caída del imperio otomano, que es cierto que posiblemente fuera el 2º mejor contemporáneo tras el español, pero es que Turquía con sus más y menos ha sabido tener su papel en el mundo, desafortunado de cara a los vecinos pero más inteligente y de mediador entre Asia-Europa, entre Rusia y UE-EEUU. España no sabe cuál es su lugar ni para que está, solo es un pelele de otros.

Pero me parece afortunado lo que dices de la similitud con la guerra del opio en China para la hispanidad, tanto para España como América, es que ninguna de las 2 ha vuelto a resurgir, y ya ha pasado demasiado, China tuvo su revolución, un desastre al principio pero reconducida con grandes reformas a medio plazo, quizás España necesita su propia revolución pero democrática, recuperando su cultura, el cristianismo, con varios líderes fuertes y un pueblo capaz, no lo sé. Por eso insisto tanto con eso en el foro porque sinceramente pienso que la propia existencia de España está en juego, de hecho a mí me dices para qué está España ahora mismo y no tiene sentido su existencia, porque si es para que la saqueen el PPSOE, la UE es absurdo.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (4 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> El liberalismo ha sido la mayor desgracia que le ha ocurrido a España.



Es que España y Europa ni siquiera comprenden su historia, el liberalismo es un hecho histórico del protestantismo y de los anglosajones, ya está, es decir para sus sociedades o bajo descendientes de estos si puede servir y de hecho por ejemplo en Australia, Nueva Zelanda he de reconocer que les ha ido bien, y que en UK-EEUU se dan unas condiciones previas de revoluciones mucho antes que en otros lugares del mundo, es decir hay siglos para estructurar esa sociedad y en gran parte con participación popular, sobre todo la estadounidense, pero eso de intentar imponer ese sistema al mundo cómo se ha hecho es un disparate. Y ni siquiera en Europa sería viable, sino más bien sistemas mixtos mezcla de liberalismo, lo nacional, cristianismo, socialismo, la filosofia griega-romana. Pero ya en el caso de España es autodestruirse, o sea asumen como propio el sistema que les hizo decaer y encima dicen que han vivido los 40 mejores años de la historia, esto es engañar al personal, el caso serbio es similar asumiendo el papel de sus verdugos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2023)

Los pelotazos de José María Calviño, el padre de Nadia, la candidata del PSOE a la presidencia del Eurogrupo


El padre de Nadia Calviño, José María Calviño Iglesias (Lalín, Pontevedra, 1943), fue una celebridad política y polémica bajo el primer gobiern...




elcierredigital.com













Los orígenes familiares de Nadia Calviño: Hija de "Don Jose María", el hombre de 'los pelotazos' del guerrismo


Nadia Calviño, hija de José María Calviño, el exdirector de RTVE y hombre de los pelotazos de Alfonso Guerra, se niega a una foto por ser única m...




elcierredigital.com







*Mario Conde cayó cuando el PP y PSOE se confabularon contra él.*
*Y cuando la masonería financiera le abandonó.*
*Lo mismo que el marido de Malú que estuvieron a punto de hacerlo presidente y luego cambiaron de idea. *
*No dudaron en dar un pucherazo destruyendo " ciudadanos " porque tocaba tener en el gobierno a Sánchez para gestionar la pandemia y el consiguiente astronómico endeudamiento y venta de empresas estructurales a precio de ganga.*


Indudablemente todas las mujeres que están en política y la justicia es un órgano político, son
" hijas de "
" familiares de " 
" concubinas de " 

No es solo nepotismo y enchufismo. Es que pertenecen a una secta satánica.

De la misma manera que si fuesen mormones, judíos, testigos de Jehová o musulmanes en otro tiempo o lugar ... las élites siempre pertenecen a alguna agrupación que pasan de padres a hijos. El grado de satanismo se nota en las consecuencias de sus decisiones. 



El mayor experto español en masonería internacional, el sacerdote *Manuel Guerra*, en su obra cumbre, _Masonería, Religión y Política_, lo explica así:
*
"Mario Conde cayó aparte de por sus errores, la banca masónica JP Morgan -fiduciario de los Rothschild para Estados Unidos le retiró su apoyo y porque los directivos del PSOE y del PP le veían como un rival peligroso".*


A última hora buscó el apoyo del *secretario de Estado de Economía* y profesor del IESE, *Alfredo Pastor*, masón de la Logia Europa número 19 de la *Gran Logia Simbólica de España*. Éste ni tan siquiera respondió.


----------



## Rescatador (4 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Mario Conde cayó cuando el PP y PSOE se confabularon contra él.*
> *Y cuando la masonería financiera le abandonó.*








Telecinco (04-07-13 22:15) emite la serie sobre Mario Conde: "Todos los poderes del estado tenían los ojos puestos en él"


Telecinco recuerda Los días de gloria de Mario Conde MADRID, 28 Jun. (OTR/PRESS) - Telecinco ya tiene fecha de estreno de la miniserie sobre Mario Conde. 'Mario Conde, los días de gloria', que constará de dos capítulos, se estrena el próximo jueves 4 de julio en prime time, seguido...




www.burbuja.info







ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Lo mismo que el marido de Malú que estuvieron a punto de hacerlo presidente y luego cambiaron de idea. *
> *No dudaron en dar un pucherazo destruyendo " ciudadanos " porque tocaba tener en el gobierno a Sánchez para gestionar la pandemia y el consiguiente astronómico endeudamiento y venta de empresas estructurales a precio de ganga.*
> *
> *



*









Sánchez declara la guerra a Rivera por lanzar dudas sobre sus estudios


El PSOE pide la dimisión de Casado por su máster en la Rey Juan Carlos




elpais.com







*


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2023)

Rescatador dijo:


> Telecinco (04-07-13 22:15) emite la serie sobre Mario Conde: "Todos los poderes del estado tenían los ojos puestos en él"
> 
> 
> Telecinco recuerda Los días de gloria de Mario Conde MADRID, 28 Jun. (OTR/PRESS) - Telecinco ya tiene fecha de estreno de la miniserie sobre Mario Conde. 'Mario Conde, los días de gloria', que constará de dos capítulos, se estrena el próximo jueves 4 de julio en prime time, seguido...
> ...




gracias por el aporte !


----------



## Madafaca (4 Ene 2023)

Lo mejor que nos pudo pasar fue la independencia de Sudamérica. No me quiero imaginar el Congreso actual con indepes vascos, catalanes, venezolanos, mapuches, del altiplano, de Sinaloa.....


----------



## kronopio (5 Ene 2023)

Buen hilo


----------



## Godofredo1099 (5 Ene 2023)

En mi ciudad ese señor tiene un busto, una placa conmemorativa, un parque y una calle dedicadas mientras héroes nacionales de la talla de Lezo, Don Juan de Austria, Oquendo, Cadarso, Mazarredo o don Álvaro de Bazán no gozan ni de un triste callejón.


----------



## Tatzenkreuz (5 Ene 2023)

La América al sur del Río Grande solo sería útil para España si en su día se hubieran hecho las cosas bien y allí hubiera descendientes de españoles.
Un subcontinente de amerindios y mestizos que llevan la violencia y el tercermundismo en la sangre, cuanto más lejos mejor.
Es más, lo ideal sería que dejasen de hablar esa cosa que se parece al español porque hace que les relacionen con España, lo cual es una condena para nosotros.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Ene 2023)

Pues todo eso de Simon bolivar viene de un marrano converso,









Francisco de Miranda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





"En una hipótesis alternativa a la de su origen guanche, José Chocrón Cohen ha señalado que, según sus investigaciones, Sebastián de Miranda fue rechazado por su posible origen judío y su condición de marrano converso. Las Islas Canarias fueron un importante asentamiento de judíos que huyeron de otras regiones de España. Finalmente, Sebastián de Miranda se estableció en Venezuela.6 En ese entonces, para el judío era más difícil cambiar de profesión que de patria y apellido. La actividad económica de la familia de Miranda estaba relacionada con el pueblo judío y no con los católicos. Según esta hipótesis, si bien Miranda no fue judío, por lo menos existieron razones para pensar que era descendiente de judíos."


----------



## djvan (5 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Con el cuento de la independencia, es la forma que tienen los enemigos de dividir a un país para debilitarlo y que pueda ser más fácil saquear.
> 
> Los mismos que financiaban la división ( destrucción ) del imperio iberoamericano, fueron a la guerra civil en Estados Unidos para impedir la división.
> 
> ...



Al final alguien cuenta la realidad de ese golfo


----------



## murti-bing (Sábado a la(s) 12:12 AM)

Este hilo es tremendo. Lo he buscado después de acordarme de alguien que le puso Simón a su hijo en honor a este tipo. Gracias @ATARAXIO y a los otros que han aportado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Sábado a la(s) 12:36 AM)

murti-bing dijo:


> Este hilo es tremendo. Lo he buscado después de acordarme de alguien que le puso Simón a su hijo en honor a este tipo. Gracias @ATARAXIO y a los otros que han aportado.




Nada ha cambiado .

Si España actualmente no está en guerra como Irak, Siria, Libia, Afganistán, Irán, Yugoslavia, Vietnam, Corea ...

es porque en esos países la gente es mucho más despierta y valiente y en España está todo el mundo abobado/adoctrinado y nadie se defiende.

Lógicamente si el Sha de Persia hubiese seguido en Irán y no hubiese llegado Jomeini, ahora habría la mitad de habitantes, la mayoría extranjeros, todas las mujeres feministas, millones de abortos y divorcios ....

y sobre todo el petróleo estaría en manos de las grandes corporaciones supranacionales pertenecientes a la angloesfera lideradas por judíos y que están detrás también del coronavirus, de la guerra de Ucrania y de los movimientos en Rusia y China.

¿ para que matan millones de personas inocentes en algunos países ?

Para llevar al establishment ( a la población de un país ) a un estado de shock como quedaron en España después del atentado de Carrero Blanco. Solo necesitaron una bomba.






Carrero Blanco iba sin escolta a todos lados. El atentado fue una PSYOP. Corina dice que Juan Carlos traía maletas llenas de millones de Bahrein o Abu


https://fuentesinformadas.com/corinna-el-emerito-trae-maletas-con-cinco-millones-por-la-base-de-torrejon-cada-vez-que-va-a-bahrein-o-abu-dhabi La examante de don Juan Carlos, Corinna zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, mantiene que el rey emérito trae ilegalmente «cinco millones cada vez que va a la Fórmula...




www.burbuja.info










IRÁN 90 millones de habitantes = 406.000 muertos en 2020. España 45 millones = 500.000 muertos ¿ cuánto gasta Irán en Sanidad pública ?


cuando murió Franco tenían menos habitantes que España y ahora son 85 millones ! Por cierto todos patriotas y de la misma raza, no como los que viven en España que los únicos que quieren ser españoles son los extranjeros que ya son la mitad de los habitantes de este maltratado país. Aunque los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (Sábado a la(s) 12:41 AM)

murti-bing dijo:


> Este hilo es tremendo. Lo he buscado después de acordarme de alguien que le puso Simón a su hijo en honor a este tipo. Gracias @ATARAXIO y a los otros que han aportado.



*“La genealogía sefarí de Simón Bolívar ya ha sido aceptada y aprobada, y acreditada, por la federación de comunidades judías de España, la comunidad israelita de Lisboa, y la Asociación Israelita de Venezuela. Los genealogistas conocen esta genealogía, pero no lo han divulgado por distintos motivos”*, 









Revelaron que Simón Bolívar tenía antepasados judíos españoles del siglo XIV


El genealogista Meyer Magarici Finkel presentó detalles de su estudio sobre los orígenes del Libertador venezolano




www.infobae.com







Muchos dirigentes judíos colaboraron con los prohombres de la Emancipación Americana. Así, entre los que apoyaron a Simón Bolívar, uno de los casos más conocidos ha sido el del judío de Curaçao, Mordejay Ricardo. Así, por ejemplo, cuando durante su primer exilio, el Libertador pasó por Curaçao, las autoridades inglesas le secuestraron el equipaje. Entonces, solo la exitosa gestión del señor Mordejay Ricardo posibilitó que le reintegrasen sus pertenencias a Bolívar. Además, le consiguió hospedaje en casa de otro judío curaceño, el señor Abraham de Mesa, de la población de Otrabanda.

Mordejay Ricardo colaboró con la causa libertartadora venezolana, especialmente a partir de su visita de ocho días a Caracas, junto al Gobernador de Curaçao, Sir Jaime Cockburn .







El Libertador Simon Bolivar y los judíos - eSefarad


En el proceso de Emancipación de América de la Corona Española, varios fueron los próceres que protagonizaron las luchas en las diferentes regiones del continente. Junto a los “Libertadores de América” colaboraron en esta ardua tarea, muchos judíos que ya residían en la región y que brindaron su...




esefarad.com













Henry Ford, el amigo americano de los nazis


Henry Ford, magnate estadounidense del automóvil, fue condecorado por los nazis en 1938. Su relación de mutua admiración con Hitler ya venía de lejos.




www.muyhistoria.es













El judío internacional: el primer problema del mundo


Colección sociología política internacional N° 8




www.autoreseditores.com






En Alemania se achaca al judío la derrota experimentada, y una amplísima literatura con innumerables pruebas detalladas impele, en verdad, a muy serias cavilaciones. En Gran Bretaña, se dice que el judío es el amo verdadero del mundo, que la raza hebrea constituye una supranacionalidad que vive entre y sobre los pueblos, los domina por el poder del oro, y acicatea fríamente un pueblo contra otro, en tanto se oculta cautelosamente entre bastidores.
Por último, en Estados Unidos llama la atención la insistencia con que los judíos ?los viejos por apego al dinero, por ambición los jóvenes?se infiltran en todas las organizaciones militares, y particularmente en los rubros dedicados a los negocios industriales y mercantiles derivados de la guerra, criticándose en especial el cinismo con que dichos judíos explotan en provecho propio los innúmeros conocimientos que lograron en su calidad de funcionarios del Estado.
La cuestión judaica, en una palabra, ha hecho su aparición en escena. Más, como ocurre en casos parecidos, en los que cuestiones de ventaja personal desempeñan cierto papel, aparecen también determinados esfuerzos para acallarla, insinuando la inconveniencia de exponerla en público. En cambio, la infalible experiencia prueba que todo problema escamoteado así, tarde o temprano torna a abrirse paso, y entonces en formas inconvenientes y hasta muchas veces peligrosas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 12:34 PM)

Como estamos comprobando actualmente en Perú y tantas otras veces a lo largo de la historia, son hijos de puta psicópatas traidores como los llamados independentistas catalanes y vascos, que no son más que sicarios de potencias enemigas, los que provocan guerras civiles arengando a la borregada. 

Son el equivalente a Simón Bolívar que arengando a la población con " independencia y libertad " provocó la destrucción del mayor imperio que conoció la humanidad y la primera potencia mundial durante siglos. 

Los enemigos de España, Francia e Inglaterra, nunca dejaron de serlo.

Simón Bolívar nació en Caracas el 24 de julio de 1783.
Nació en la aristocracia, Simón Bolívar recibió una excelente educación de sus tutores, principalmente Simón Rodríguez. 

Cuando tenía nueve años Bolívar perdió sus padres y quedó en tutela de su abuelo materno que poco después también murió y Simón quedó a cargo de su tío Carlos Palacios. 

A la edad de quince, su tío lo mandó a España para continuar con su educación. Bolívar viajó hacia España en 1799 con su amigo Esteban Escobar. Llegó a Madrid en junio de ese año y quedándose con su tío Estaban Palacios. En Madrid, Bolívar conoció a María Teresa Rodríguez del Toro con quien contrajo matrimonio en 1802. 

Poco después vuelve a Venezuela, en 1803, año en el que su mujer, María Teresa, murió de fiebre amarilla. Este acontecimiento le afecta tremendamente, tanto que decide que nunca más contraería matrimonio. 

Tras perder a su esposa, Bolívar regresó a Europa con su tutor y amigo, Simón Rodríguez, en 1804. 
*
Mientras presenció al nombramiento de Napoleón Bonaparte como Emperador Francés y después asistió en Milán a la coronación de Napoleón como Rey de Italia. 

Después, viajó a París, donde se inició en la masonería afiliándose a una logia.* Dos años después vuelve a América, haciendo una escala de dos meses en los Estados Unidos. Tras esto, vuelve a Venezuela. 

En 1808 Napoleón instaló a su hermano, José, como Rey de España.
Esto inició una gran revolución popular en España conocida como la Guerra Peninsular.

Ese mismo año, la junta de Caracas declaró su independencia de España. 

Bolívar el 3 de junio de 1811, dio su discurso en favor de la independencia americana a la Sociedad Patriótica siendo dos días después declarado como día de la Independencia venezolana. 

​ El 8 de junio Bolívar proclamó la "guerra a muerte" en favor de la libertad.
Bolívar tomó Caracas el 6 de agosto y poco después proclamó la segunda república venezolana. 

Bolívar viajó a Haití y solicitó a su presidente, Alejandro Sabes Petión, apoyo para ayudar a la causa hispanoamericana. En 1817, con ayuda de Haití, Bolívar regreso al continente para continuar luchando. ( previamente en febrero de 1802, Pétion volvió a Saint-Domingue con Rigaud y una armada de 12 000 franceses a las órdenes de Charles-Victor-Emmanuel Leclerc, cuñado de Napoleón Bonaparte. )

* Durante los años siguientes la oposición española fue eliminada. Después de la victoria de Antonio José de Sucre sobre las fuerzas españolas en la Batalla de Pichincha el 23 de mayo de 1822 el norte de Sudamérica fue liberada. 
Con esa gran victoria Bolívar preparó para marchar con su ejército para cruzar los Andes y liberar Perú.

El 26 de julio de 1822 Bolívar tuvo una conferencia con José de San Martín en Guayaquil para discutir la estrategia para la liberación de Perú. Nunca se ha sabido lo que ocurrió en esa reunión secreta los dos personajes latinoamericanos, pero San Martín volvió a Argentina mientras Bolívar preparó para la lucha contra el último bastión español en Sudamérica. 

En 1823 Bolívar tomó comando de la invasión de Perú y en septiembre llegó en Lima con Sucre para planear el ataque. Posteriormente obtuvo una gran victoria frente a Canterac en Junín, el 6 de agosto de 1824. 

La victoria definitiva se producirá en Ayacucho, el 9 de diciembre de 1824, cuando las tropas del virrey La Serna sean derrotadas. 
Con ello, la etapa militar independentista queda concluida, y Bolívar puede renunciar a sus poderes militares ante el Congreso del Perú, el 10 de febrero de 1825. Posteriormente partió hacia el Alto Perú, proclamando la "República de Bolívar", hoy llamada Bolivia.

El 6 de agosto de 1825 Sucre creó el Congreso del Alto Perú cual creó la República de Bolivia en honor de Bolívar. *








La espada de Simón Bolívar







www.aceros-de-hispania.com




.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 12:35 PM)

Alexandre Pétion - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Resumiendo, Francia e Inglaterra hicieron pinza para destruir el imperio Español y repartírselo entre ellos. 
Realmente no son países sino grupos de poder, es decir, personas, que al igual que ahora usan el ejército de los países para sus fines económicos .
Es lo mismo que se hace en la bolsa . Sánchez es un bróker al servicio de intereses enemigos .
Por inexpugnable que fuesen las murallas, de nada servían si un traidor abría las puertas desde dentro. 

Ahora los países se saquean y conquistan de forma disimulada . Es mucho más rentable. Solo se llega a las armas cuando falla todo lo demás.
Si el títere que reemplazaba a Gadafi hubiese funcionado como funcionó Juan Carlos, ahora todas las riquezas de Libia estarían en manos privadas de esos grupos de poder supranacionales mencionados. 


A principios de julio de 1808, el Gobernador de Caracas, *Juan de Casas*, recibió dos ejemplares del diario 'The Times' remitidos por el Gobernador de Trinidad que relataban la noticia de* la abdicación del trono de España* en favor de *Napoleón *(mando que luego el mismo corso transferiría a su hermano *José*).


Para evitar la alarma social, las autoridades intentaron *no dar pábulo* al tema. Pero la llegada de la fragata francesa Le Serpent a La Guaira el 15 de julio de 1808 con varios comisionados galos, acabarían confirmando la noticia.


Las noticias traídas por el oficial francés generaron un intenso debate sobre la situación y la población comenzó a alarmarse, divulgando profusamente la noticia de* la desaparición de la monarquía* en pasquines y boca a boca.

la financiación de la sublevación de los virreinatos salía de *los bolsillos de los ingleses *puesto que tenían fuertes intereses en la zona, y es más, hay una famosa declaración en la que Bolívar (qué bochorno) pretende *ceder a Inglaterra Nicaragua y Panamá *a cambio de 30.000 fusiles y una veintena de fragatas de última generación, para más tarde pasar a mayores y entregar la entera nación venezolana a los británicos a cambio de la “augusta” protección del soberano inglés. *Todo un personaje*.









Simón Bolívar, el falso mito del héroe y libertador


El "libertador" tuvo sus luces y sombras, pero su sustancia política caló en un pueblo al que consiguió estremecer y apasionar hasta convencerlo de que necesitaban un nuevo amo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 1:07 PM)

¿Qué habría hecho Bolívar sin Haití?


La hoy devastada isla caribeña jugó un papel fundamental en la guerra de la independencia. Hoy, más que nunca, hay que recordarlo como un homenaje a su pueblo.




www.eltiempo.com





sin Haití no habría sido posible continuar la guerra de independencia de Venezuela, Colombia, Panamá, Ecuador, Perú y Bolivia.


----------



## murti-bing (Martes a la(s) 2:01 PM)

@ATARAXIO

He leído ésto en wikipedia: Guerra a muerte (Venezuela) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aquí se justifica la guerra a muerte como reacción a algo anterior:

"Para el notable historiador venezolano Arístides Rojas, no obstante, está claro que la Guerra a Muerte asumida por Bolívar y otros jefes independentistas no había sido sino una inevitable reacción por parte del bando insurgente en respuesta a la guerra a muerte que había sido llevada a cabo _de facto_ por el bando realista a raíz de la caída de la llamada primera República en 1812 tras la capitulación de Francisco de Miranda ante el comandante español Monteverde. "

Creo que el artículo es intencionalmente vago aunque se cite a los realistas cuyos ataques justifican supuestamente la Guerra a Muerte.

He observado también que en el artículo de la wikipedia sobre la biografía de Bolívar no aparecen ni la Navidad Negra ni el pueblo de Pastos, imagino que habrán sido omitido convenientemente para algunos.

No tengo conocimiento alguno de estos acontecimientos históricos (sólo lo que he leído en tu hilo). Podría buscar yo mismo más información para ver hasta qué punto la cosa podría ser gris (he mirado en la wiki sólo por tener una idea general), pero quisiera conocer tu opinión (y la de cualquier otro forero que sepa) sobre el tema. Gracias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 2:32 PM)

murti-bing dijo:


> @ATARAXIO
> 
> He leído ésto en wikipedia: Guerra a muerte (Venezuela) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Con escuchar a los actuales mandatarios de extrema izquierda cuya vinculación con el narcotrafico de cocaína es indiscutible, hablar de españoles invasores los que fueron sus antepasados....

Ya se puede intuir toda la falsedad que gira en torno al tema


----------



## Sotomonte (Martes a la(s) 2:54 PM)

Pero si Bolívar luego lamentó todo en sus últimos años. 

Quería crear una Gran Colombia, una unidad entre las élites de ahí (criollos y hacendados)

Y guerras internas entre ellos en todo el siglo XIX, alianzas, traiciones, divisiones, etc...

Dos siglos de Independencia de España y sus propios dirigentes + la mentalidad del pueblo y siguen atrasados en un continente y medio con unas cantidades de recursos brutales y un clima de 2/3 cosechas 

(Igual que aquí, pero multiplicado por cien)

A ver si este siglo espabilan (y nosotros)


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 3:14 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Con el cuento de la independencia, es la forma que tienen los enemigos de dividir a un país para debilitarlo y que pueda ser más fácil saquear.
> 
> Los mismos que financiaban la división ( destrucción ) del imperio iberoamericano, fueron a la guerra civil en Estados Unidos para impedir la división.
> 
> ...



La sentada de Felpudo ante '' la espada de bolivar'' no podria haber sido de otra forma. Este personaje fue responsable de demasiadas muertes de Españoles como para rendir ningún tipo de homenaje.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 5:36 PM)

Kbkubito dijo:


> La sentada de Felpudo ante '' la espada de bolivar'' no podria haber sido de otra forma. Este personaje fue responsable de demasiadas muertes de Españoles como para rendir ningún tipo de homenaje.



Al parecer se equivocó le cogió de sorpresa.


Pero al margen de los traidores y genocidas del pasado, estan los traidores del presente, que es inexplicable que estén gobernando España.

Solo se justifica si son sicarios de los verdaderos enemigos de España, sus jefes.










Pablo Iglesias ve lo que ha hecho el rey y señala lo que desearía que pasase ahora


Subraya que es algo "grave".




www.google.es


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 6:27 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al parecer se equivocó le cogió de sorpresa.
> 
> 
> Pero al margen de los traidores y genocidas del pasado, estan los traidores del presente, que es inexplicable que estén gobernando España.
> ...



Se justifica/explica, con un pucherazo digno de la mas estricta tradición suciata.


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (Martes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

El patético imperio español se destruyó solo, con su desastroso modelo económico y también por tener una población 95% analfabeta completamente inculta (y al gobierno españolito nunca le interesó, más importante mantener la inquisición)


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 11:13 PM)

El presupuesto real de Defensa en 2023 será de 26.341 millones de euros, más del 2% del PIB comprometido por Sánchez | lamarea.com


El presupuesto real para Defensa está muy por encima del consignado oficialmente y está por encima del 2% del PIB que prometió Sánchez




www.lamarea.com





EL REARME DE ESPAÑA Y EUROPA SOLO PUEDEN SIGNIFICAR DOS COSAS :

1) O vivimos en un mundo muy peligroso con unas tensiones enormes a punto de explotar y por lo tanto los misiles españoles están dirigidos a Marruecos, Argelia " y Rusia " ... Algo que no tiene mucho sentido pues España está llena de millones de marroquíes que serían entonces enemigos y Rusia no nos ha hecho nada ...

2) Los políticos son unos empleados de organizaciones mafiosas y criminales, que saquean países montando epidemias, guerras impostadas y otra tramas de ingeniería financiera, y de esa manera desvían miles y miles de millones de euros del dinero robado a los habitantes a través del saqueo de los impuestos, con la disculpa de medidas sanitarias o de la defensa de enemigos imaginarios. 

PUTIN, PUTIN, PUTIN, PUTIN ..... Estimado Putin . Se te ve muy alegre con la victoria del comunista Lula ... La Unión Soviética volviendo a extender sus tentáculos. 

AY LOS BRICS !!!! que ya volvéis a controlar Brasil .

Bueno, no solo Brasil, todos los países sudamericanos, España, Europa e incluso Estados Unidos ¿ acaso no es Biden partidario de la globalización ?

¿ y qué es la globalización sino el sueño eterno de Rusia de extender el comunismo ? Lo que antes se hacía con terrorismo y guerras, ahora con coronavirus y pucherazos. Sin duda es mejor asaltar gobiernos creando millones de votos imaginarios que atentar el día antes de las elecciones como es la costumbre . 

Realmente lo estáis consiguiendo. El nuevo método funciona mucho mejor. Se nota la pasta de China y de los países forrados de petrodólares que no solo compran equipos de fútbol, sino partidos políticos, plataformas mediáticas y cualquier empresa que pueda lavar el cerebro a la población. 

AY EL FORO DE DAVOS DEL QUE PUTIN ES UN MIEMBRO INDISPENSABLE !

AY DE SUS FILIARES EL FORO DE SAO PAULO Y EL GRUPO DE PUEBLA, CATERVA DE NARCOTRAFICANTES DEL ZAPATERO ES UN MIEMBRO DESTACABLE. 









Xi Jinping inaugura el Foro de Davos: 'Hemos de eliminar los muros'


El líder comunista Xi Jinping ha inaugurado el globalista Foro de Davos clamando por una "economía mundial abierta".




gaceta.es













El Foro de Sao Paulo y el Grupo de Puebla: una amenaza del s.XXI - Centinela


Cuando Occidente celebraba cantando Winds of change la caída del muro de Berlín allá por el año 1989, convencidos de...




revistacentinela.es

























 Reacción de Putin a la victoria de Lula en Brasil


El mandatario ruso ha felicitado a Lula, con quien confía poder "seguir desarrollando una cooperación constructiva" entre ambos países




as.com













Putin felicita a Lula y confía desarrollar cooperación estratégica con Brasil


Moscú, 20 dic (EFE).- El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, felicitó este martes a Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva por la victoria en las elecciones presidenciales brasileñas y confió en el desarrollo de los lazos estratégicos entre ambos países, informó el Kremlin. "Durante la conversación...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------

